# Masturbration!



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey-o, so, ever since this discussion I thought it might be nice to have a thread where we could share our thoughts and feelings regarding masturbation. There's a whole lot that could be said about it, and many questions that could be asked.

Some ground rules, because lists are fun to type:

1. NO GRANDSTANDING. We must have no wacky talk like this.

2. No being dumb! Don't be that person who everyone thinks is a dumb-head.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm in favor of it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 2, 2007)

too many rules to follow...masturbation is supposed to be fun...not like catholic school.

and I like being a DUMB-HEAD


----------



## love dubh (Mar 2, 2007)

Masturbation is the best tension reliever/fun fun time EVAR. I do it at least once a day. Usually twice.  I love my clitoris <3

It's a fantastic sleep aid!

You can do it with a friend! Or to a friend!

You can use toysssss (of which I bought my first, in Philly, last weekend.)

Speaking of which, what is the opinion on sex toys here? Who has used the Holy Grail of Sex Toys, THE RABBIT? How was it? I'm intimidated by it!

I bought my first vibrator, and gave it a go. 

It was....okay. 

I think I prefer my hands. Or someone else's hands.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 2, 2007)

Well.
I think it's strange how so much shame is placed on self love. It's quite natural, apparently. As early as infancy, people start. Honestly, when you think about it, what's so bad? I think it's worse for females, though. It's generally accepted that males masturbate, and yet it's strangely taboo if a woman does it. I know some people who weren't even aware women masturbate. The worst part of that is some of them ARE women. When the topic has come up with some female friends, some of them actually asked me how it's done huh, and were just floored that they were capable of having orgasms. They weren't even virgins. Curse the men they had sex with! >_>

Anyway, I've done it for quite a long time, though I didn't have my first orgasm until I was 19. I now am a proud supporter of vibrators. 

I'd try to excuse myself for possible TMI, but this IS a thread about masturbation, so you totally asked for it.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I think I prefer my hands. Or someone else's hands.



Yes. >_>
If I just wanna get off in a hurry, I'll use a vibrator. Otherwise...

:batting:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 2, 2007)

Back in the 1880s on primitive preTesla DC current were... women's vibrators!:eat2:


----------



## Tad (Mar 2, 2007)

No, I'm not really comfortable talking about it much, prude that I am.

Yes, I do it. Most frequently on my rare business trips, as it seems to be about the only way to calm down and go to sleep.

In my single days I did it a LOT more. I wonder sometimes if I helped cement my FA/feeder/feedee desires in this way, some sort of pavlovian training to make whatever gets you off seem more desirable? (Maybe worth mentioning here that it is concepts and set-ups and scenarios that appeal to me far more than images, so it was never a 'look at this picture' type thing, but rather a "Imagine being in this situation" thing).

You'd think somebody would have studied this?

-Ed


----------



## Emma (Mar 2, 2007)

I like doing it on the phone with my ex boyfriend LOL


----------



## Phalloidium (Mar 2, 2007)

<- is watching you masturbate.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 2, 2007)

I do it every time I post here at Dims....ohhhhhhh..my cavern...my cavern of luv (sorry, I am recalling a few messages I have read)....every time Monique masturbates an angel takes a drink...my goal is to have all those angels drunk on their asses....


I say two thumbs up!! in!!around!!whatever!!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 2, 2007)

When my wife passed away she left an enormous Eve's Garden Panasonic vibrator, which hadn't actually gotten much use because of her medical condition. The Personal Care Attendants said take it to the dump. I asked AnnMarie this summer couldn't I just swish it around in bleach and donate it? She was all Ewww. So I tossed the mighty machine. So I went to the Harwich United Methodist Thrift Shop 2 weeks ago and there's 4 Vibrators lined up in the Kitchenware Dept.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 2, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm in favor of it.



masterbation or the thread?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 2, 2007)

OK..used vibrators...I must now go bleach my brain..


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't help but think that this thread would be a good place to shamelessly plug my mother's wares.

Yes, my mother sells sex toys.



Oh, and I very much approve of masturbation.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 2, 2007)

Blackjack:

Good thread, better avatar. If masturbation ever makes me go blind, I hope I am half as cool as Zatoichi.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 2, 2007)

fun times fun times


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Speaking of which, what is the opinion on sex toys here? Who has used the Holy Grail of Sex Toys, THE RABBIT? How was it? I'm intimidated by it!



I've never used it, but have heard from others that is great. I think it looks scary to me! The 'rabbit ears' on it look like they would poke and hurt, so lol, I have yet to buy one.

I too would like to know if anyone has used it, and what they think about it


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Masturbation is the best tension reliever/fun fun time EVAR. I do it at least once a day. Usually twice.  I love my clitoris <3
> 
> It's a fantastic sleep aid!
> 
> ...




Embrace the Rabbit, Grasshopper! There is no need for fear.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 2, 2007)

I must hand it to Mr SayHello. Thank you. Love this board.

I resonate with this post  from our thread's esteem leader. For a myriad of reasons, I really didn't masterbate until I got to college. Wet dreams, romantic encouters (what we used to call "dry f*cking  ), yes. But, intentional masterbation, no. When I first mentioned it to a couple guys on my hall in college that I didn't beat off, they didn't believe me. They laughed and walked away. I felt a bit silly, but blew it off.

It's not an excuse. It just was a different time in the late 80's. All I remember is hearing about AIDS, the AIDS scare, STD's, gay sex, and the political war over sex ed in schools. It was the Reagan era, and felt like a 70's backlash. Alot of people blamed MTV. (I remember the day it rolled out on cable, "Video killed the radio star.") I can feel like I was in adolescence during the height of anti-sex/anti-body backlash. As I remember it, the concept of "safe sex" was still the intellectual property of adults, not teens. For teens, the political and religious messages focused on sex, drugs, and rock & roll...and the message was "Don't." You'd think all this repression would make you masterbate more. For some, it did. But, for others, it didn't. While Pat Robertson and Jerry Fallwell were calling AIDS God's wrath, Jermaine Stewart was signing "We don't have to take our clothes off" on MTV.

But, there was another message...one I distinctly picked up as a male. The message was that auto-eroticism was dirty, pornographic, and _disrepectful of women_. Masterbation = Disrespect of Women; objectification; pornagraphy, etc. I internalized it. I didn't want to do that. In some ways, I attribute some of these internalized attitudes to it as a miscarried feminism. So, I simply smoked alot more cigarettes. LOL

Things have changed now, obviously. I quit smoking. LOL And, I find masterbation to be an important part of marriage, self-exploration, and being a whole person. It can even be an important part of people's spirituality. Like all things erotic, balance is important. 

On the academic side, I've been influenced by researchers and theorists who say orgasm is a very important way for the body to release tension, second only to crying. No wonder it helps alot of folk sleep.  

There's alot more that could be said. Masterbation sure can get "out of hand." But, I will let others speak to that.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 2, 2007)

edx said:


> I wonder sometimes if I helped cement my FA/feeder/feedee desires in this way, some sort of pavlovian training to make whatever gets you off seem more desirable? (Maybe worth mentioning here that it is concepts and set-ups and scenarios that appeal to me far more than images, so it was never a 'look at this picture' type thing, but rather a "Imagine being in this situation" thing).



I wonder that too. Does consistently looking at sexual images of a certain subject matter make one more likely to be aroused by sexual images of that type?

And, as a related question, does masturbation of a single type (photographic, idealized) make one less responsive to other sensations? (ie. less responsive to tactile stimulus in the dark, where there is no visual sexual stimulus). I'm concerned sometimes that masturbation may desensitize real people to each other.


----------



## magnoliagrows (Mar 2, 2007)

tooz said:


> I think it's strange how so much shame is placed on self love. ... I think it's worse for females, though. It's generally accepted that males masturbate, and yet it's strangely taboo if a woman does it. I know some people who weren't even aware women masturbate. The worst part of that is some of them ARE women.



I wasn't aware that women masturbated until college. Some girls were taking a Cosmo magazine quiz and one of the questions asked how many times/week you masturbated. Zero wasn't a possible answer.  

The first time I masturbated myself was with a partner and I cried. I never really unpacked why I cried. I think I was ashamed and embarrassed. But it didn't make sense to me to be embarrassed because we had been intimate before. So I was embarrassed that I was embarrassed. :blink: 

But that was many years ago. And other than the shame I discussed in the thread mentioned earlier by Angels- it is no longer a part of the process for me. 


PS I went to a sex toys party a couple of years ago. (Anyone been to one?) Its like a tupperware party but you buy sex toys instead. It was really fun. It was also the first time I saw a "rabbit." And I agree they look pretty scary. I didn't buy one.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 2, 2007)

magnoliagrows said:


> PS I went to a sex toys party a couple of years ago. (Anyone been to one?) Its like a tupperware party but you buy sex toys instead. It was really fun. It was also the first time I say a "rabbit." And I agree they look pretty scary. I didn't buy one.



This is what my mother does, to be a bit more accurate, and she does have a site where you can order stuff. It's additional income for us. PLEAS BUY THESE DILDOS THEY ARE PUTTING ME THROUGH COLLEGE

PS. I don't like to keep going on about this whole thing, but I do feel that it deserved a little clarification.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 2, 2007)

Gnosticism in North America is usually a liberal preoccupation, but in South America and Europe it is common among neoFascist cults and Masturbation is forbidden as a drain on male leadership energy. I attended a seminar by one of the South American ones(not having been warned yet by my buddies at GNOSIS Magazine) and the lecturer described a special leather strap used on horses by breeders to prevent spontaneous ejaculations...:doh: Actually the current Pope Benedict in 1984(!) as Cardinal Ratzinger wrote a dictum(!) for John Paul II forbidding priests to masturbate... and this edict is still in force today. :shocked:


----------



## love dubh (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> When my wife passed away she left an enormous Eve's Garden Panasonic vibrator, which hadn't actually gotten much use because of her medical condition. The Personal Care Attendants said take it to the dump. I asked AnnMarie this summer couldn't I just swish it around in bleach and donate it? She was all Ewww. So I tossed the mighty machine. So I went to the Harwich United Methodist Thrift Shop 2 weeks ago and there's 4 Vibrators lined up in the Kitchenware Dept.






Ick.


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Oh, and I very much approve of masturbation.



yes, we know. we ALL know. a lot.





I first learned how in the hallway outside of 7th grade home room. 

Not that I was DOING it there, but my best friend, the most popular girl in my grade, was telling me about an article she'd read in a mag., detailing a foolproof method. I nonchalantly nodded, but memorized every word she was saying.

That night, I raced home to try it and HELLLOOOOOOOOOO. I'd found my new best friend. I was 12. I don't think I really knew what an orgasm was before that (by which I mean: didn't know there was such a thing) and yet, when my friend was telling me how to do it, I understood, so I must have known there was an 'it,' right?

Or maybe she just said it felt really good, and I should try. And who am I to turn down good advice? 

In later years, I wondered if she told me so comfortably b/c she didn't really realize what an orgasm was, that it was frowned upon, that self-love was seen as bad, etc. etc.


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I wonder that too. Does consistently looking at sexual images of a certain subject matter make one more likely to be aroused by sexual images of that type?
> 
> And, as a related question, does masturbation of a single type (photographic, idealized) make one less responsive to other sensations? (ie. less responsive to tactile stimulus in the dark, where there is no visual sexual stimulus). I'm concerned sometimes that masturbation may desensitize real people to each other.



I think for many of us, SEEING what is out there makes us crave it, in a way we never would if we weren't exposed to it. When I started in this whole self-love bidness, it was all roses and whatnot. Then I started looking. And reading. And hearing. And now my fantasy life is populated by a cast of thousands, 2 chickens, and a folding chair. If you know what I mean. And for me, it takes ...I don't want to say more extreme stuff, but MORE stuff to get me to the desired point. Sort of like how, after you've 'gone all the way' with someone, you can't really go back to hand holding? Well my fantasy life is the same. If thinking about kissing someone used to get me going, now i need that AND something else.

But yes to your other question above, too. Though I think everyone's mileage varies. I do know that the way we handle OURSELVES can make a big difference for enjoying the way others handle us. Using the same, or too strong, a touch can make enjoying sex wsith someone else difficult.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2007)

I remember a boy on the school bus, while I was in high school, would randomly say that "It's a scientific fact that everyone masturbates, do you agree with that?"
Almost everyone would agree and then his next question was "So do you masturbate?"

Oh my god......


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Mar 2, 2007)

After babysitting a lot and being a baby myself I have come find that almost all people, young and old, get horny and generally like to hump things when no one is looking. When I was younger the instensity of having an orgasm would make me kind of 'come down' afterwards... and I would have these feelings of depression/guilt. 

As a woman who is not in a relationship, I feel like hitting my own hot spot keeps me sexually creative and in shape... we were made to be attracted to each other. It's a healthy feeling. 

Now I know sometimes acting out sexually can be another thing. But to me playing with oneself is about as bad as married people having sex. If you're getting all super freaky by yourself it's like practicing for your partner.

And can anyone tell me where in the bible it says anything about women master-debating? 

We'll talk about this more later


----------



## Canonista (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm all about keepin' the plumbing clean.

I also like being a "mastrubatory assistant". Laying next to a woman and using toys on her is fun, fun, fun!


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Mar 2, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I'm all about keepin' the plumbing clean.QUOTE]
> 
> I heard that!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 2, 2007)

Just because you get him fixed, doesn't mean he'll calm down. Just saying.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 2, 2007)

Just going to go ahead and put this out here...

I don't masturbate. It's not that I don't want to, I just can't. Call it a mental block or pure laziness, but for some reason, I can try and try and try and nothing happens. A little bit of a woozy feeling, and then I just get bored/numb/tired/etc. I've tried vibrators (yes, THE RABBIT) and still nothing...

I'm not terribly clitorally stimulated though, so that's the hard part. I dunno...I need help.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

Following behind This1Yankee, I'll put this out there.

I'm a big fan of "taking care of business" for yourself.  I have no problem with doing it, or the fact the people do it. It's just a natural thing. About 15 years ago, a guy I was involved with introduced me to the wonderful world of vibrators. Love 'em. One slight problem. I got into the habit of pretty much using the vib all the time, and now I have a VERY difficult time making it happen without the vib. :doh: So my conclusion is that now my body is "dependent" on the vib. How the heck to I break out of that one?  Even when I'm all into it with a guy, it just doesn't happen, and I end up "faking it" just to avoid the embarassment, frankly. (I can't believe I'm baring my soul to all of you... :blush: ) 

Anyone else have this "issue"? Anyone have any suggestions for a solution?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 2, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> And, as a related question, does masturbation of a single type (photographic, idealized) make one less responsive to other sensations? (ie. less responsive to tactile stimulus in the dark, where there is no visual sexual stimulus). I'm concerned sometimes that masturbation may desensitize real people to each other.



That sounds like a very academic way of asking if it's possible to Over-Wank.

My first reaction is naw, hell no. My second is: yes, it's possible to _use_ masturbation with strong Porny associations to keep intimacy at bay--interfere with a relationship if you are, for instance, not out of the closet about a preference/fetish, or not wanting to deal with relationship realities--but the act itself doesn't interfere.

My third reaction is wait--are you asking if it's possible to become _physically_ desensitized because of your own hands? And that's no, to my mind. Yes, of course you can become way too used to having orgasms your way, but if you're not open enough to involve other people in that process why are you having sex with them anyhow, is my question.

My fourth reaction: is any of that what you were asking? Probably not, eh.

Anyhow, yes, I will vote for Master Bation in this upcoming election. Again and again and again, yeah!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 2, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a solution?



Find a man with a vibrating penis.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 2, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> I've never used it, but have heard from others that is great. I think it looks scary to me! The 'rabbit ears' on it look like they would poke and hurt, so lol, I have yet to buy one.
> 
> I too would like to know if anyone has used it, and what they think about it



I was thinking the same thing. I've always thought the ears look like they would... ya know... pinch things. Ouch.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

:doh: Why didn't I think of that???? LOLOL




Blackjack said:


> Find a man with a vibrating penis.


----------



## herin (Mar 2, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Following behind This1Yankee, I'll put this out there.
> 
> I'm a big fan of "taking care of business" for yourself.  I have no problem with doing it, or the fact the people do it. It's just a natural thing. About 15 years ago, a guy I was involved with introduced me to the wonderful world of vibrators. Love 'em. One slight problem. I got into the habit of pretty much using the vib all the time, and now I have a VERY difficult time making it happen without the vib. :doh: So my conclusion is that now my body is "dependent" on the vib. How the heck to I break out of that one?  Even when I'm all into it with a guy, it just doesn't happen, and I end up "faking it" just to avoid the embarassment, frankly. (I can't believe I'm baring my soul to all of you... :blush: )
> 
> Anyone else have this "issue"? Anyone have any suggestions for a solution?




As far as a solution, when I find that I am getting dependent on my vibrator, I just stop mastrubating for about a week. This can be kinda hard since I normally do it everyday, but it gives me a chance to get a little frustrated and then it's easier for me to orgasm without the machine 

As far as toys go, I bought a new one a couple months ago that I lo-oo-ove! It's a bendy vibrator that can go from straight to almost a U shape. It also has three little nubs right under the head that look like a prince albert piercing. :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm down for it - it's fun and harmless, and if done right can get the party really started!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 2, 2007)

hm...my 2 cents?

growing up in a christian household(and a partially irish one...and we ALL know us irish keep EVERYTHING bottled up), the topic of masturbation(or sex, for that matter) never ONCE came up. seriously. i just sort of...figured it out. heh. and it's been keeping me balanced ever since. the ironic part is that i went to a catholic school(protestant kid at a catholic school...not to mention the only "half" black one there...you wanna talk minority?), and i learned more about sex, masturbation etc. there than anywhere else. they stressed the "guilt" factor, but that subsided after about the 5th of countless group conversations on the topic in the boys' bathroom.

regarding the imagery, i've experimented with NUMEROUS mental images(my imagination is HECKA active)...certain ones worked well...certain others didn't.

*fun clashcityrocker fact: porn does NOTHING for me!

going back to canonista's comment on being a "masturbatory assistant..." i LOVE it. there's nothing like knowing that, with a simple flick of the wrist(so to speak)...one can illicit such a POWERFUL response from their partner. honestly, most of the time i prefer it over sex. and i'm positive that this fact alone puts me in yet another minority group.

so that was more than 2 cents, but it's all true and it's all out there.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 2, 2007)

For me.. Masterbation = Good Stuff.

I think that it's quite natural. I remember walking around as a small child with my hands in my panties and my Mom telling me that it wasn't wrong, but that I should be more discreet and to that that stuff to my room, etc. I was far too young to understand what I was doing and/or feel any guilt that would have associated by societal pressure on the subject. I just knew that it felt good.

Anyhoo, I think masterbation is not only a great release and quite fun, but it is also a way to learn about your body. What feels good, what doesn't. It also gives you alone time to think about all sorts of things... heck I found out a lot about my sexual predilections by masterbating. When there is no partner to distract your thoughts, you'd be surprised how many mental images come to mind. I remember being shocked at times, but in the end... again... I learned more about me.

I also think it helps you be a better lover with a partner. Because you know how "you" work and what turns you on. You've done the paving if your own sexual road. Everyone is different and sometimes for a partner, there is a lot of guessing games being played based on previous experiences or things that they've read and so on... I am all about knowing what I like and being able to express it and hope that in return my partner will do the same.

Many people think that masterbation is a substitute for real sex or the next best thing if you can't get the real thing. For me, in all of my adult relations where sex was readily available, I still masterbated and encouraged my partners to enjoy their own bodies without hiding it from me as well. I think they respected me for my openmindedness about it. Quite frankly, I think that not all, but most of the population masterbates.

Again, it's good stuff and why the heck not.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 2, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> For me.. Masterbation = Good Stuff.
> 
> I think that it's quite natural. I remember walking around as a small child with my hands in my panties and my Mom telling me that it wasn't wrong, but that I should be more discreet and to that that stuff to my room, etc. I was far too young to understand what I was doing and/or feel any guilt that would have associated by societal pressure on the subject. I just knew that it felt good.
> 
> ...




agreed...well put!

i'm over here giddy as a schoolgirl because your reply is so close to mine.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 2, 2007)

Call me reserved. Call me prudish. I don't see the appeal of it. Never done it and don't feel any need too.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 2, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> So I went to the Harwich United Methodist Thrift Shop 2 weeks ago and there's 4 Vibrators lined up in the Kitchenware Dept.


Kitchenware department? Were they selling it as an egg frother?



I had my first inkling of nubbin rubbin' totally unexpectedly while riding bareback in the pasture one day, I think while wearing shorts. The trot. The trot was the key. I rode bareback a LOT that summer. Hmm. Does that count as masturbation or is that considered having a "partner"?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 2, 2007)

Violet-- some companies make rings for men to put on their equipment that makes said equipment vibrate. 

Also, you could use a vibrator while having sex with a guy. Or, you could have him do some handiwork. >_>
Y'know, whatever works.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

tooz said:


> Violet-- some companies make rings for men to put on their equipment that makes said equipment vibrate.




REEEEEALLLLYYYY...... hmmmm....interesting........I'll be doing some internet surfing tonight, I think. Thanks for that.




tooz said:


> Also, you could use a vibrator while having sex with a guy. Or, you could have him do some handiwork. >_>
> Y'know, whatever works.




Haven't been brave enough to use the vib. I just kinda feel weird. And the handiwork...just doesn't cut it... LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

One question... Masturbration... is this the term for Masturbation while using electric tools?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 2, 2007)

I looooovvvvveeeeeeeeeeee to watch a guy take care of himself....

I also love mutual masturbation...over the phone..together..whatever


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

Ditto...on BOTH counts....... especially the phone thing.... gotta love that!





MisticalMisty said:


> I looooovvvvveeeeeeeeeeee to watch a guy take care of himself....
> 
> I also love mutual masturbation...over the phone..together..whatever


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> One question... Masturbration... is this the term for Masturbation while using electric tools?



It's um... a celebration of masturbation, only in one word. 


Okay, I really don't know.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 2, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> REEEEEALLLLYYYY...... hmmmm....interesting........I'll be doing some internet surfing tonight, I think. Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe...this is it. As for being worried...just tell your man tough darts if he has a problem.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks a million for the info...I'll definitely be checking that out.... :bow: 




tooz said:


> I believe...this is it. As for being worried...just tell your man tough darts if he has a problem.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 2, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thanks a million for the info...I'll definitely be checking that out.... :bow:



Don't take this in a pervy way, but let me know if it works for you. I want to know if it's worth it for future reference.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 3, 2007)

Not taken pervy at all, and I'll definitely let you know.... 




tooz said:


> Don't take this in a pervy way, but let me know if it works for you. I want to know if it's worth it for future reference.


----------



## Canonista (Mar 3, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> ...there's nothing like knowing that, with a simple flick of the wrist(so to speak)...one can illicit such a POWERFUL response from their partner. honestly, most of the time i prefer it over sex. and i'm positive that this fact alone puts me in yet another minority group.



We're a minority of two!

I bought my girlfriend a "twin engine" vibrator (one motor in the middle for internal stimulation, and one motor externally as a clitoral stimulator. As she was catching her breath afterward she described the experience as "illegal in all 50 states". I do love being the "equipment operator"!

Regular ol' sex is good too, but there's just something about focusing on her enjoyment exclusively that's very rewarding to me.


----------



## Jes (Mar 3, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Following behind This1Yankee, I'll put this out there.
> 
> I'm a big fan of "taking care of business" for yourself.  I have no problem with doing it, or the fact the people do it. It's just a natural thing. About 15 years ago, a guy I was involved with introduced me to the wonderful world of vibrators. Love 'em. One slight problem. I got into the habit of pretty much using the vib all the time, and now I have a VERY difficult time making it happen without the vib. :doh: So my conclusion is that now my body is "dependent" on the vib. How the heck to I break out of that one?  Even when I'm all into it with a guy, it just doesn't happen, and I end up "faking it" just to avoid the embarassment, frankly. (I can't believe I'm baring my soul to all of you... :blush: )
> 
> Anyone else have this "issue"? Anyone have any suggestions for a solution?



1. Yankee: just b/c we're all talking 'bout it doesn't mean we all do it, or that we all have success when we try. I don't think you're alone, by any means. It doesn't sound like you're too terribly bothered, right? 

2. VB: a few summers ago, I went on a good vacation (abroad) as a graduation treat. I have a pet and so I had to put away all my naughties in a big wooden ammo case I call the 'Den of Inequity.' Anyway, when I came home, my toy was stashed so far away that I just tried going w/o it for awhile. It was a bit of an ugly transition, but then--va voom! I was back to manual labor and I was LOVING it. Stayed that way for a few years, and lemme tell ya, things with a partner improved. It can be done. I'd recommend putting everything far away, or hell, lock 'em in your office or something so you don't have access (this is like an AA meeting. Do you want me to be your sponsor?) And then--hands off! No ...balancing your portfolio, if you know what I mean. For a long time. Weeks, if you can. And then try again, w/o 'marital aids.' And keep at it. I'm much more responsive now with a partner (as my neighbors can attest when I get the infrequent opportunity!) and while some of that is my age (peak! peak!) a lot of it comes from being less buzz-y!

another idea: if you MUST use a toy (and really, try a few weeks w/o), then use it on the lowest possible setting and don't ratchet it up any higher. Try training yourself to sense the lightest sensations. That's all I can say w/o this devolving into something dirty.


----------



## Jes (Mar 3, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Kitchenware department? Were they selling it as an egg frother?
> 
> :



uhm, isn't that what a vibe really is, anyway?


ahahahahaha.

ew.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm going to try that.... I've tried it a little, but I end up giving in and going back to the toy. I'll just have to force it on myself.... 

Thanks!!




Jes said:


> 2. VB: a few summers ago, I went on a good vacation (abroad) as a graduation treat. I have a pet and so I had to put away all my naughties in a big wooden ammo case I call the 'Den of Inequity.' Anyway, when I came home, my toy was stashed so far away that I just tried going w/o it for awhile. It was a bit of an ugly transition, but then--va voom! I was back to manual labor and I was LOVING it. Stayed that way for a few years, and lemme tell ya, things with a partner improved. It can be done. I'd recommend putting everything far away, or hell, lock 'em in your office or something so you don't have access (this is like an AA meeting. Do you want me to be your sponsor?) And then--hands off! No ...balancing your portfolio, if you know what I mean. For a long time. Weeks, if you can. And then try again, w/o 'marital aids.' And keep at it. I'm much more responsive now with a partner (as my neighbors can attest when I get the infrequent opportunity!) and while some of that is my age (peak! peak!) a lot of it comes from being less buzz-y!
> 
> another idea: if you MUST use a toy (and really, try a few weeks w/o), then use it on the lowest possible setting and don't ratchet it up any higher. Try training yourself to sense the lightest sensations. That's all I can say w/o this devolving into something dirty.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 3, 2007)

Canonista said:


> We're a minority of two!
> 
> I bought my girlfriend a "twin engine" vibrator (one motor in the middle for internal stimulation, and one motor externally as a clitoral stimulator. As she was catching her breath afterward she described the experience as "illegal in all 50 states". I do love being the "equipment operator"!
> 
> Regular ol' sex is good too, but there's just something about focusing on her enjoyment exclusively that's very rewarding to me.



"twin engine"? i feel like a damn caveman...i've yet to experiment with any toys. i needa play catch-up!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 3, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> And, as a related question, does masturbation of a single type (photographic, idealized) make one less responsive to other sensations?



I believe this might actually be true. Just as Violet has portrayed, overuse of one such performance of masturbation can risk all other sexual factors, in my opinion. If all you know is masturbating to pictures on the computer, or only a certain video, methinks it'd be hard to find orgasm elsewhere (or at least for a while).



Violet_Beauregard said:


> I got into the habit of pretty much using the vib all the time, and now I have a VERY difficult time making it happen without the vib. :doh: So my conclusion is that now my body is "dependent" on the vib. How the heck to I break out of that one?



I'll just reflect what Jes said in that, stop masturbating for a while, get used to not getting that pleasure at all, and then revisit the situation later (days, weeks, whatever...) without the use of a vibrator. See what that does for you. I think that might actually work, given the right amount of time without it. Or, just keep masturbating, only do not use a vibrator, and try to get off with just yourself. If you do not reach orgasm, that'd be okay, try again the next day. And so on and so forth. 



ClashCityRocker said:


> honestly, most of the time i prefer it over sex. and i'm positive that this fact alone puts me in yet another minority group.



I would not say that I prefer it over sex, but most of the time it's just pure pleasureful, especially when Erin volunteers herself for the job, which can put it at a higher risk of it wanting to be done.  I look forward to Erin's monthly PMS routine, because then it's all about masturbation without feeling guilty. HOOAH 

Oh, and obviously, I masturbate. *shrugs* No new news.

I must share how I first experienced it, because it is still a mystery as to exactly what it means.
I was never told "how" to masturbate, I just new it existed. I did not feel comfortable bringing it up to any of my family or my friends, so I just looked forward to "wet dreams", which were few and far between of course. Then, of course, with my raging hormones, I somehow found my way to Dimensions, and stumbled upon all these beautiful women and the fat life in general, and it was another world. A world I wanted to live in.
So, to make a very long story short, I admired all these fat people that I read about (men and women, of course), and realized that that was my sexual driving force (be it embarassing, different, strange, or whatever). I do not remember the first time I ever did this, but I remember getting together as many possible clothes as I could think of (dirty, clean, whatever), and even my blanket and my pillow covers, and I would put on a very large shirt and some baggy sweatpants and I would stuff the crap out of them.
I brung those clothes to their breaking point (of course, without breaking them), and I made sure to keep my blanket and pillow covers away from my genitalia (Yes, I was wearing underwear), and I would dance and jump around.

... I'm laughing at myself right now 

Somehow, that got me off pretty well. I remember getting caught once by my Ex Step-Father.










I just found a way to make that work, and it was really, really fun. But that brings the question, did I find myself as being a huge person (yes, with the stuffed clothing on, I was pretty enormous.. imagine a blanket, and 50+ articles of clothing stuffed in the sweatpants alone) erotic, or was the feeling alone what did it for me, or was it the feeling and the visual of a fat person (and wanting it to be a woman of course)? I'm not sure. I was too young to really realize anything. 

And then I switched to socks and then to K.Y. Jelly, yadda yadda yadda.

:bow:


----------



## Canonista (Mar 3, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> "twin engine"? i feel like a damn caveman...i've yet to experiment with any toys. i needa play catch-up!



Find an adult video store. There isn't a Lion's Den in D.C., but use the store locator on their website and maybe you'll find one near some family you may visit. There's one in PA, but it might be a couple hours or more away.

Go. Experiment. Bring your money. Quality toys cost anywhere from $35 on up. Ones with freaky, torture-device looking features run from $75 on up.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow...this thread really..ummm...exploded while I was away from my computer!!!!!   (need an elbowing smilie)

I have the Rabbit.I don't know if they are all the same, but this one has one control each for the ears and the shaft.There are three controls for 'direction'.It is ok, and the ears do not hurt, but I find that if I want just clitoral action, I want a regular old vibe.Even then, I find that while the orgasms are nice, they are rather 'shallow'.I do better if I fantasize and use natures lil sex toys.:doh: (using this one because it shows fingers..lol)

I have not really been all that frisky lately, so I will now and then 'make' myself do the deed.I decided it is something nice to do for oneself.Things have been very stressful, so I am having fewer days feeling that urge.

To the women(or men) who have found themselves not being able to climax without a toy,I would suggest not feeling upset about it and make yourself very comfortable and not even go for an orgasm.I have had times where I will be in bed and 'just' allow my fingertips to graze the insides of my arms, belly,hips and take the backs of my hands and notice the varying degrees of heat of the tops and then the inside of my thighs.Whatever body hair you have(male or female), be aware of the interesting terrain.Be aware of your surroundings..if you are nude, where does the air that is in your room hit you, and move your parts so that sensation changes...etc..etc..best stop before this gets too cheesy sounding.*L*

I think it might also be a good thing if those people who rely a little too much on videos and pictures could just say no to it for a while and see if how you relate to your own body..changes.

When I was around 13 or so, I remember I was looking at my 28 year old sisters copy of The Joy Of Sex.I was sitting, looking at the drawings and after a fairly short time(not touching myself..totally clothed) I crossed my legs..and..bam!*LOL* I would love to be able to experience something like that again.My brain was not so corrupted by 'shoulds'.

The next man I allow into my life is going to be one very lucky boy (but, no porn addicts allowed..ack)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 3, 2007)

Randomly: can we give Angels snaps for the neologism (I can only assume) in the thread title? That I thought was a typo? Did somebody already do this and I missed it? Okay, back to the wanking. Sorry to interrupt flo! :huh:

p.s. Support your local sex-positive toy store! Good places to play! Yay! 

luv, 
the sex cheerleader


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2007)

Not a bad subject to talk about.

I've slowly progressed upon autoerotic behavior, but I've never touched myself in that manner. I don't know what constitutes masturbation (since we all have opinions), but I do something autoerotic rather close to it, without any touching of the area or movement of my body (Besides the expulsion). To be blunt, I call it "Bursting."  

When I was growing up, it was sort of hear-say that it was considered wrong. We are all humans though. I understand we have needs.

I use to think based on religion it was wrong. I never heard it mentioned in the churches I went to, however. Only a few years ago did I realize that the Catholic Church was the major faith that dissapproved of it. If I'm not mistaken, it has something to with procreation. No disrespect to Catholics, but I don't consider that to be a good reason to hate it. 
I'm Baptist, however. The majority of the Protestant faith doesn't go against it.

For my own reasons I don't ever wish to use my hands in that area (besides washing, clipping, health, and urinating mind you  ), but autoerotic behavior such as masturbation is ok in my book for everyone. I'm more deeply concerned with Christianity becoming synonymous with hatred of gays, fat people (That Bod4God dude is going to hear from my RoundHouse Kick  ), et cetera et cetera...

So now I rest... I have a Tae Kwon Do test in the morning.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 3, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I looooovvvvveeeeeeeeeeee to watch a guy take care of himself....



Uhmmm, yeah!!!! Big FAN, BIG fan. 

I actually have a crick in my neck from trying to catch a glimpse earlier. Eep.


----------



## lemmink (Mar 3, 2007)

This is all so fascinating.

I've never gotten a toy to work for me - but to be fairness I've never really tried it myself, it's been other people using them. I didn't ever try masturbating until I was about 22-23 when a friend explained it to me. 

I think I'm something of a late bloomer.


----------



## PiscesGirl (Mar 3, 2007)

I didn't realize there were so many people still hung up on masturbation.:shocked: 

I guess my Catholic upbringing didn't take.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh..yeah...the first time I walked in on a boyfriend...and..he was not startled much..lol..and he smiled the sweetest smile and continued..slowed down...was hot AND sweet..oh!!


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 3, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> So I went to the Harwich United Methodist Thrift Shop 2 weeks ago and there's 4 Vibrators lined up in the Kitchenware Dept.


My already confused and sketchy knowledge of methodists has now become horribly distorted on the subject of their eating habits.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 3, 2007)

Okay, there are a lot of myths in this thread that need to be dispelled. Vibrators do NOT make you unable to climax in other ways. What happens is that you get used to the efficiency and speed with which you climax with a vibrator, and then give up more easily when you're doing it yourself, or letting a partner do it. 

Check out what the Kinsey Institute for Sexuality (for those of you that don't recognize it, a VERY respected source) has to say about this:

http://www.indiana.edu/~kisiss/questions/VibratorDangerous0703.htm

Here's a great excerpt:



> With all that said, it is possible that using a vibrator might make someone prefer a vibrator over other forms of stimulation (e.g. masturbation with one's hand, manual stimulation from a partner, oral sex, intercourse) because for many women the vibrator is a more powerful and efficient means to an orgasm. But that's not the case for everyone. After all, there are a lot of benefits from other kinds of sex. A vibrator can never replace the touch, hugs, caresses or body warmth that come from being sexual with a partner - let alone the shared love, romance, passion or laughter. Many women enjoy varying the kinds of stimulation that they use for sexual pleasure or orgasm- sometimes they may want the stimulation of a vibrator, other times they may want the feel or oral sex, and still other times they may crave intercourse. It's very individual and no preference is "better" than the other. If it makes someone happy and doesn't hurt anyone else, why not explore?



Now, for my own personal experiences with masturbation. My parents divorced when I was two, and mom & I went to live with the grandparents. There was only one spare bedroom, so I shared a bedroom with my mother from the age of 2 until I moved out at 21. This, of course, means there was never any privacy for me, and I never got to explore my body the way other girls did. So I reached 21 without ever having an orgasm. There had been times when I had tried (when mom hadn't been home) but it had never happened for me. So at 21 I bought a vibrator. 

The first one I bought was just pounding, and was WAY too much stimulation on my clitoris (mine's very sensitive - I can't handle direct contact very well). Finally I discovered the eroscillator (and no, I don't own stock in it). It works differently than other vibes. It's expensive as all hell (it was $50 cheaper when I first bought it, and I STILL found it expensive) but I would highly recommend it for any pre-orgasmic women out there who are reading this thread (as well as anyone who wants something way different than the usual vibe). This website tells you all about it: http://www.eroscillator.com/ , but I BELIEVE you can purchase it slightly less expensively elsewhere on the web. 

They last a long time, too - the last one I had lasted seven years before I had to replace it. I have multiple orgasms each and every time I use this, and I have not ever gotten "less sensitive" in more than eight years of using it. It still takes me the same amount of time, on the same setting, as it did when I started. I have a vibe collection, but this is the "Maserati" of the collection, and the one I could not live without.

Hope this information helps someone. Happy masturbating!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, there are a lot of myths in this thread that need to be dispelled. Vibrators do NOT make you unable to climax in other ways. What happens is that you get used to the efficiency and speed with which you climax with a vibrator, and then give up more easily when you're doing it yourself, or letting a partner do it.



Maybe I am not paying close enough attention( it is late), but I got from other posters that they were saying exactly that.It is all about that pesky auto-pilot way of doing things.

edited to add:..I think I need to ask some nice man to buy me that vibe you spoke of in your post!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 3, 2007)

That wasn't what I got.  It sounded to me like some people were saying that the vibrator affected your physical ability to be aroused and come to climax in other ways, and that's just not true. I wanted to make sure that idea was dispelled, as there are plenty of other myths out there surrounding women's sexuality, and I want to dispel as many as possible.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That wasn't what I got.  It sounded to me like some people were saying that the vibrator affected your physical ability to be aroused and come to climax in other ways, and that's just not true. I wanted to make sure that idea was dispelled, as there are plenty of other myths out there surrounding women's sexuality, and I want to dispel as many as possible.



I do agree with the last part of that..about myths..oy! Like, I have heard that 'they' don't even know if all women HAVE G-spots..and..no..not all women have or can have or even want or need multiple orgasms...etc..etc..god its late..lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry, I'm a college student. More good sources supporting my point:



> One of the reasons people may think they can get addicted to their vibrator is that they may start using it, and then always want to use it (alone and with partners). They may even find that they have a hard time reaching orgasm without a vibrator.
> 
> But this is not the same thing as an addiction. What is most likely happening here is the result of how easily habituated our sexual response is. What this means is that we can quickly fall into patterns which sometimes feel like ruts. If we always have sex one way, then our body comes to expect that routine, and it doesn’t respond if it isn’t given the expected triggers. This is also one of the reasons couples often fall into a sexual routine that they may find boring, but also difficult to get out of. But this doesn’t mean we can’t get out of these patterns, nor does it mean that our body will forever require vibration to reach orgasm.



So essentially what is being said here is this: You can absolutely get used to a vibrator, just like you can get used to oral sex or orgasms from penetration. That doesn't make it wrong. I mean, personally, I'm not going to give up cunnilingus just because I might get used to it, you know?  

I think this is what some posters are already saying, but wanted to clarify. 

Two excellent articles:
http://sexuality.about.com/od/sexualhealthqanda/f/vibrator_addict.htm
http://sexuality.about.com/od/sexualhealthqanda/f/sex_question38.htm


----------



## Jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

For those looking for a new vibrator, once you try the Hitachi Magic Wand, you'll be hooked for life. Check out the comment section. This baby is a rocketship to the moon! :happy: 

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=70221&catid=21305&trx=GFI-0-EVGR-11689&trxp1=21305&trxp2=70221&trxp3=1&trxp4=3&btrx=BUY-GFI-0-EVGR-11689


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll keep this brief since I'm one of those people who never knows if what I've said is too graphic or not. I don't have an off switch for TMI, I guess.

Anyway, I have vibs, I have hands and I have sex partners. The vibs are awesome, the hands are a cheap substitute but good in a pinch and the sex partners are where it's at. 

While the orgasms with toys are out of this world, nothing comes close to two sweaty bodies and the warmth of a man's touch. 

Now, put those two bodies and the vib together and we're talking about a mind blowing night. 

/I couldn't agree more that watching a man is....Oh my. Just amazing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 3, 2007)

I am totally with you, Krissy. Nothing beats actually being with someone - regardless of whether it ends in orgasm or not, that kind of intimacy is just amazing.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, obviously I need to step away from the vibrator and give it a go without for a while. BBMe...thanks for all the info. I'm hoping it will work out for me. Thanks!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 3, 2007)

tooz said:


> I believe...this is it. As for being worried...just tell your man tough darts if he has a problem.



We've used that before - its ok, it did make his equipment vibe a little, but not really enough. Since that one is a 'disposable, one time use' thing, I don't know if that had anything to do with it. I know you can buy ones from like adamandeve.com that are reusable with a bigger vibe thing on it. I don't know if they work any better (have yet to try one) but I suppose since they are not disposable, you'd have to use it only with one person.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 3, 2007)

herin said:


> As far as a solution, when I find that I am getting dependent on my vibrator, I just stop mastrubating for about a week. This can be kinda hard since I normally do it everyday, but it gives me a chance to get a little frustrated and then it's easier for me to orgasm without the machine
> 
> As far as toys go, I bought a new one a couple months ago that I lo-oo-ove! It's a bendy vibrator that can go from straight to almost a U shape. It also has three little nubs right under the head that look like a prince albert piercing. :wubu:


 Without looking any thing up I recall that the original spelling(I should research which era)was 'manustrupation'(this was a hot topic in '69 because of Philip Roth's PORTNOY'S COMPLAINT) from the Latin 'manus'(hand) and 'strupare'(to rub)... Probably Wikipedia has the whole story, maybe with pictures.:blush:


----------



## Tooz (Mar 3, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> We've used that before - its ok, it did make his equipment vibe a little, but not really enough. Since that one is a 'disposable, one time use' thing, I don't know if that had anything to do with it. I know you can buy ones from like adamandeve.com that are reusable with a bigger vibe thing on it. I don't know if they work any better (have yet to try one) but I suppose since they are not disposable, you'd have to use it only with one person.



You may be right-- I remember hearing the battery on the Elexa one only lasted for something like two hours and was very small. Maybe the multiple use one would be better. I assume you could sterilize it if you had multiple partners ...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 3, 2007)

YES! Masurbration is a portmanteau of masturbate and celebration. I like to sing this word in an off-pitch R&B voice while cleaning up in the shower.



liz (di-va) said:


> Randomly: can we give Angels snaps for the neologism (I can only assume) in the thread title? That I thought was a typo? Did somebody already do this and I missed it?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 3, 2007)

Jes said:


> 2. VB: a few summers ago, I went on a good vacation (abroad) as a graduation treat. I have a pet and so I had to put away all my naughties in a big wooden ammo case I call the 'Den of Inequity.' Anyway, when I came home, my toy was stashed so far away that I just tried going w/o it for awhile. It was a bit of an ugly transition, but then--va voom! I was back to manual labor and I was LOVING it. Stayed that way for a few years, and lemme tell ya, things with a partner improved. It can be done. I'd recommend putting everything far away, or hell, lock 'em in your office or something so you don't have access (this is like an AA meeting. Do you want me to be your sponsor?) And then--hands off! No ...balancing your portfolio, if you know what I mean. For a long time. Weeks, if you can. And then try again, w/o 'marital aids.' And keep at it. I'm much more responsive now with a partner (as my neighbors can attest when I get the infrequent opportunity!) and while some of that is my age (peak! peak!) a lot of it comes from being less buzz-y!
> 
> another idea: if you MUST use a toy (and really, try a few weeks w/o), then use it on the lowest possible setting and don't ratchet it up any higher. Try training yourself to sense the lightest sensations. That's all I can say w/o this devolving into something dirty.



This is good advice. It reminds me of a story:

About two years ago I gave up off-beating for Lent. It was tough for me, but it really served its purpose spiritually and physically it was something else. I didn't break fast on any of the Sundays, and after about two weeks, I would become more sensitive to everything, not just erotic things. And since it was spring-- which does wierd things to my brain to begin with-- the and all the women at school were wearing fewer clothes, it's as if the whole world became something erotic. I would spend hours just walking around, feeling like I was buzzing with electricity. The physical pleasure, the beauty of nature, and the effort needed (I don't have the best will-power) combined with the presence of my closest friends, the end of semester work-push and the dramatic personal significance of the season (Easter, if you'll allow my pun, being the climax of the Christian year) made the whole thing pretty damn bewildering.

Of course, about six days before Easter I tallied up my Sundays and realized I'd clocked forty days of Lent, so I shouted down to my boys to see if they weren't dead, and they shouted back, and boy did we haul off the first chance we got.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 3, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am totally with you, Krissy. Nothing beats actually being with someone - regardless of whether it ends in orgasm or not, that kind of intimacy is just amazing.



I agree completely.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 3, 2007)

DITTO, DITTO, DITTO.....




BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am totally with you, Krissy. Nothing beats actually being with someone - regardless of whether it ends in orgasm or not, that kind of intimacy is just amazing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll never think of a Maserati the same way again.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 3, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Of course, about six days before Easter I tallied up my Sundays and realized I'd clocked forty days of Lent, so I shouted down to my boys to see if they weren't dead, and they shouted back, and boy did we haul off the first chance we got.



I love this guy. Can't rep you yet, but :kiss2: 's for you


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2007)

I remember telling one of my best friends Avram about it when I was first getting into it in eighth grade. "You're going to be a heroin addict," he said. In a way he was right even though I never did end up trying heroin. Avram later went on to be valedictorian.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 3, 2007)

hahaha I had to check this thread. Look how many hits it has gotten


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 3, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am totally with you, Krissy. Nothing beats actually being with someone - regardless of whether it ends in orgasm or not, that kind of intimacy is just amazing.



Fully agree. I dated a guy who was very much into toys. And well it opened a whole different world to me, as they were new. However, that grew old for me rather quickly.

So now, finally being back with the right guy, we occasionally use toys, or sometimes I have used them solo, but it's the intimacy between us that makes everything even better.

Though I am with those that say watching a guy is good fun as well


----------



## herin (Mar 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried this? sybian Looks like good fun, but pricy fun.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 3, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Hey-o, so, ever since this discussion I thought it might be nice to have a thread where we could share our thoughts and feelings regarding masturbation. There's a whole lot that could be said about it, and many questions that could be asked.
> 
> Some ground rules, because lists are fun to type:
> 
> ...




It's a perfectly healthy and normal part of life. I've been doing it longer than some of the youngsters on this board have been alive.


Dennis


----------



## Jes (Mar 3, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That wasn't what I got.  It sounded to me like some people were saying that the vibrator affected your physical ability to be aroused and come to climax in other ways, and that's just not true. I wanted to make sure that idea was dispelled, as there are plenty of other myths out there surrounding women's sexuality, and I want to dispel as many as possible.



I have to speak up and say that, for me, I really couldn't get there w/o the ...ahem, JACKHAMMERING of my toy, until I put it away for a long while. Now, I was able to restart my clock, as it were, after going without, but I simply could not do manually what the toy could do, and I doubt anyone else could have. To be frank, I think I've gone so hot and heavy and often that I may have done some temp. nerve damage. I kid you not. So I definitely couldn't 'get there' without it 'til I just put it away. We're all built differently, of course. YCMV (your *ahem* may vary!)


----------



## Ash (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm definitely a fan of masturbation. I have to say, though, that I prefer the hand over the vibe. I've done both and enjoyed both, but it seems to me that the B.O.B.'s buzz leaves me feeling a little numb (literally). I find that I can handle things better without any machinery.

HOWEVER, my first masturbatory experience was with a handheld shower massager. I was 15, maybe? Anyway, I may just be feeling nostalgic, but it seems like it was the best way ever to accomplish things. I don't have the opportunity to recreate the experience at the moment, but I'm hoping it's as good as I remember.

P.S. This thread rules.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm trying not to turn red as I type this but here goes anyway....

Several people have mentioned phone sex as mutual masturbation. I'm down with the phone sex. I enjoy it from time to time but here's the thing...I don't actually do anything while we're on the phone...Well, ok I do but it's not a full on race to the finish line, if you know what I mean. What I'm trying to say is that while I'm enjoying the phone fun it isn't unit after he's done and we say good-bye that I finish for myself alone. (God! Dying here). When I'm talking on the phone I'm enjoying him but concentrating on getting him to the finish line and not worrying about myself so much. 

I don't know why I'm posting this except to say that I'd really like to reach the finish line just once while still being a part of the race.

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL *wiping tears from my eyes* THAT is hilarious, but what's even funnier... I CAN TOTALLY RELATE!!!!!! OMG.. Jes, you kill me....... Definite reps for that one...... LOLOLOL   




Jes said:


> I really couldn't get there w/o the ...ahem, JACKHAMMERING of my toy


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Nancy, I'm with you, really. I do the very same thing... wait...it depends on the guy. One guy, I can do it on the phone at the same time as him (it's been a while since I talked to him) but another guy...uh uh.... I wait until he's done and we're off the phone.... I fake the phone sex .... how sad is that???? But I understand. I love listening and talking him thru it though!! 




NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm trying not to turn red as I type this but here goes anyway....
> 
> Several people have mentioned phone sex as mutual masturbation. I'm down with the phone sex. I enjoy it from time to time but here's the thing...I don't actually do anything while we're on the phone...Well, ok I do but it's not a full on race to the finish line, if you know what I mean. What I'm trying to say is that while I'm enjoying the phone fun it isn't unit after he's done and we say good-bye that I finish for myself alone. (God! Dying here). When I'm talking on the phone I'm enjoying him but concentrating on getting him to the finish line and not worrying about myself so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 4, 2007)

herin said:


> Has anyone ever tried this? sybian Looks like good fun, but pricy fun.



I'd take one for a "test drive" for sure.


----------



## mango (Mar 4, 2007)

> Masturbration!



*Is the thread title a typo? or is "Masturbration" a new word for the abrasions caused by excessive masturbation??

 


Re: masturbation...

Yeah.. I do it (every man does).

I'm always amazed at how clear and focussed I am after I've finished.. but maybe that's just a contrast to how 'clouded and warped' I am beforehand...  


I remember my first time. I would've been about 12. It was a winter afternoon and I had nothing to do. So I think I had tried previously (I think in the shower) but with no success. The first time I did it, I realised I was able to get just a little closer to my fantasies. I had also never seen cum before and didn't realise it came out "like that". My inexperience left me in a 'sticky situtation'.  

Needless to say.. the second time I was prepared with tissues.  


I also remember the first time I got busted. (Did we have a thread on this afew months ago??). I was about 15. It was up in the rumpus room (a spare TV room away from the lounge) on a Friday evening about an hour before family dinner. I had some time to kill.. so what better way than to 'spend a little time to myself'. I had gotten really sloppy though. I didn't close the door properly. Nor did I bother to latch the doorlock.

So there I was, lying flat on my back on a large pillow on the floor. Video remote in one hand... tissues close by within reach. My pants are down to my knees. I was just getting started when - all of a sudden.. and without warning - my older brother, who normally gets home a little later walks in asking what's up. Talk about being caught red handed! :blush: 
He took a look at me while I grabbed my pants and pulled them up, took a look at the "freeze frame" paused video on the screen (incidently one of his videos of vintage 70's porn) and he was surprised but also found it funny.
I wanted to dig a hole in the carpet and bury myself.
I was very quiet at that night's dinner.

The second time I got caught, I was a little older but it was in my bedroom when my mother barged in. It wasn't quite so bad as I was covered up a little under my covers. But the open magazine and the positioning of my hands made it pretty obvious what was going on.


I'm not ashamed to admit I do it.

I've just always wondered - what's the record for the amount of times in one day?

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Nancy, I'm with you, really. I do the very same thing... wait...it depends on the guy. One guy, I can do it on the phone at the same time as him (it's been a while since I talked to him) but another guy...uh uh.... I wait until he's done and we're off the phone.... I fake the phone sex .... how sad is that???? But I understand. I love listening and talking him thru it though!!



Glad to know someone can relate, Vi! LOL In my case, I only have the one guy with which I do the phone thing and he doesn't know I fake it. Really, I'm not faking it, though. I DO get something out of it...I just don't get to the happy ending part with him on the phone. However, I'd like to experience that glorious conclusion with him...but I don't know how to tell him without letting on that I've been falsifying my climaxes with him all along. LMAO


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 4, 2007)

mango said:


> (every man does).



No, no they don't. Not every man or women does it.


----------



## Mini (Mar 4, 2007)

I still can't see the point of it, but I'm certainly giving it an honest shot.

/ Has not, to this day, ever climaxed from self-lovin'
// Never had blue balls, either
/// Day-dreams about zombies, mostly


----------



## Canonista (Mar 4, 2007)

mango said:


> *I've just always wondered - what's the record for the amount of times in one day?*



For me it was when I was eighteen and flew solo either five or six times, plus my girlfriend came over and we did it like monkeys. I swear I almost "degloved" the poor thing that day. 


So what do you guys call it?

Mastrubation?

Shaking hands with the unemployed?

Flogging the dolphin?

Beating the bishop?


Heck, what humorous terms do you girls give the deed?


----------



## furious styles (Mar 4, 2007)

burp the worm
choke the chicken
throttle the cod
strangle the mongoose
whack the weasel
thump the anaconda?

ok i've run out


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 4, 2007)

Canonista said:


> So what do you guys call it?
> Mastrubation?
> Shaking hands with the unemployed?
> Flogging the dolphin?
> ...



Those are good.  

These are some girl mastra-terms I came up with here a few years ago (I only found 'em now 'cos I knew T'rina/MsXXL had also put 'em up in her blog):

Splashing the gash
Quizzing the quim
Checking up on Old Faithful
Pleasing the gazelle
Grooming the Lady Rooster
Driving Sappho's car to Ecstasy
Keeping the pitbull quiet
Robbing Ruth for a nickel
Visiting Mother Superior


----------



## elle camino (Mar 4, 2007)

oh hay wank thread.


i've never had any kinda wacky hangups or issues with masturbation. it's always been there, always been a good time, never really put much thought into it. 
however, i'm equally annoyed by people who are super uptight about it, and people who are way too enthusiastic about it. 
on the one hand, grow up. it's fun, it helps you suss out your own sexuality from an early age, and it makes you way better at sex with actual other people. get over your bullshit hangups and wank already, princess.
on the other hand, hey great you masturbate. i'm so proud of you. clearly you were raised in a fucking monestary until last week, which is why you're in your twenties or older and crowing about your nifty new vibrator to everyone within earshot like we really want to know about or picture that. thanks a heap.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Those are good.
> 
> These are some girl mastra-terms I came up with here a few years ago (I only found 'em now 'cos I knew T'rina/MsXXL had also put 'em up in her blog):
> 
> ...




Beatin' the biscuit

Lofting the Log.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh hay wank thread.
> 
> 
> i've never had any kinda wacky hangups or issues with masturbation. it's always been there, always been a good time, never really put much thought into it.
> ...


You're welcome.  

Personally, I "crow" about it because there are way too many pre-orgasmic women out there who think they have to stay that way forever. For many, that's not the case, and, for some, it's hangups surrounding sex toys that are keeping them from it.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 4, 2007)

heh. 
well, for the record: it was not you whom i had in mind when i developed that peeve. it's been around since well before i found this place. 

but since you said something, i'll go ahead and clarify.
if someone_ asks_, that's one thing. but i'm just generally not a fan of the whole 'i am the world's professor' attitude that many people seem to walk around with. just because another person is unaware of something you're aware of, doesn't mean it's your sworn duty to enlighten them. there is something to be said for self-discovery, y'know? 
i mean, there was a time in my life when i was 'pre-orgasmic'. it wasn't like i hadn't learned how to read or speak yet, though. i was living just fine. and thank god some buttinski peer of mine never decided to plop me down and take it upon themselves to espouse the virtues of masturbation. i probably would have wound up more put off than intrigued, to say the least. 
as it happened, being a reasonably intelligent person, i figured it out on my own and managed to develop a well-balanced, shame-free attitude towards it. 
you gotta let people take things at their own pace, and trust in their intelligence. if they have a question, they'll ask. 
_then_ you can crow all you want.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree. But, for the sake of argument, isn't a message board thread asking about our own experiences, well, asking?  If you weren't talking about this thread at all in your reply, my apologies, and I withdraw my question.  I do actually agree with you that someone being too agressive in regards to just about anything can be off-putting. Depends on the person/sitch.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 4, 2007)

Respecting your point of view, Elle, I have to give my side of the telling others issue.

I was enlightened to the wonders of toys at the ripe age of 29 by a co-worker of mine and I would still be thanking her to this day if we were still in contact.

While I realize "los manos" are all some people need..for me it's just not doing the job. Never had nor has.
It's not that I'm not intelligent enough to figure it out on my own, but at that point in my life..I'd never talked about the subject with anyone and thought sex toys were only for lonely single people without an aspect of hope for partner sex. My family never spoke of such things nor did the internet exist much before that. 

I had just gone through a divorce and was in some serious need of a sexual outlet, so I spoke to her in confidence about what she did when she was between relationships. At that time, I didn't even realize there were FBs. Imagine the power of her being honest and open with me about her masturbation techniques with vibs. I went out that evening and purchased my first toys. I decided to buy two just in case since I wasn't sure which kind I would like or which would be better. After the initial "Where have you been all my life???" shock, I called my friend and thanked her for being so honest and open in helping me have a very memorable solo night. I'd be much willing to share my experience to help someone else relieve a similar "itch".


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Krissy, I can't agree more. Very well said. 






Krissy12 said:


> Respecting your point of view, Elle, I have to give my side of the telling others issue.
> 
> I was enlightened to the wonders of toys at the ripe age of 29 by a co-worker of mine and I would still be thanking her to this day if we were still in contact.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCoCare (Mar 4, 2007)

Canonista said:


> For me it was when I was eighteen and flew solo either five or six times, plus my girlfriend came over and we did it like monkeys. I swear I almost "degloved" the poor thing that day.
> 
> 
> So what do you guys call it?
> ...


my girls & i always refer to it as
digging for my keys... 
or "your keys"
or "our keys"
you get the idea.


----------



## MizzRubens (Mar 4, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> One slight problem. I got into the habit of pretty much using the vib all the time, and now I have a VERY difficult time making it happen without the vib. :doh: So my conclusion is that now my body is "dependent" on the vib. How the heck to I break out of that one?  Even when I'm all into it with a guy, it just doesn't happen, and I end up "faking it" just to avoid the embarassment, frankly. (I can't believe I'm baring my soul to all of you... :blush: )
> 
> Anyone else have this "issue"? Anyone have any suggestions for a solution?



I more or less have the same problem. I masturbate about two or three times a day even though I have a boyfriend. I LOVE vibrators with quite a long handle so I have easy access (otherwise my belly is in the way and vibrators are just easier for me than my hands). Masturbation is just great fun and I feel very satisfied afterwards.

When I'm with my boyfriend I get off sometimes but not always during the sex itself, but with the help of his hands, mouth  and toys... it works just fine  . He enjoys it as well. He even gave me a vibrator last year before he went on vacation to Marocco (we were together for just 1,5 months so I didn't go with him) so I would miss him less. Masturbating while on the phone with him or watching eachother play on the webcam is also fun.

Next weekend I want to go to a erotic fair with my boyfriend and get me some more toys for both our pleasure.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 4, 2007)

I approve.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 4, 2007)

My favourite term for it is "Firing the Surgeon General."


----------



## Tina (Mar 4, 2007)

Right on, Krissy.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I think I'm going to have to not use the vib for a while, and perhaps just introduce it to next chance I have. Actually, he's more of a "f*ck buddy", which I hate the idea of. We see each other a few times a year..for sex, talk on the phone and have sex. That's the extent of it. When I find a regular guy...an "in person" guy... I'll be "prepared"... LOL




MizzRubens said:


> I more or less have the same problem. I masturbate about two or three times a day even though I have a boyfriend. I LOVE vibrators with quite a long handle so I have easy access (otherwise my belly is in the way and vibrators are just easier for me than my hands). Masturbation is just great fun and I feel very satisfied afterwards.
> 
> When I'm with my boyfriend I get off sometimes but not always during the sex itself, but with the help of his hands, mouth  and toys... it works just fine  . He enjoys it as well. He even gave me a vibrator last year before he went on vacation to Marocco (we were together for just 1,5 months so I didn't go with him) so I would miss him less. Masturbating while on the phone with him or watching eachother play on the webcam is also fun.
> 
> Next weekend I want to go to a erotic fair with my boyfriend and get me some more toys for both our pleasure.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 4, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I had just gone through a divorce and was in some serious need of a sexual outlet, so I spoke to her in confidence about what she did when she was between relationships.


well see...you _asked_. that kind of interaction is not what i'm talking about at all.
guys seriouly, reread what i said if you think that i'm saying that i disapprove of people discussing the wank, period. because that's not the case. here, i'll make it as clear as i possibly can:

people who answer questions when they're asked, in an honest and helpful manner: no beef. 

people who march around llike they're the only person in the world who knows how to masturbate, and it's their life's calling to elighten the rest of the population, without ever being asked, at lunch or in church or at work or wherever else they feel like yapping about omg the rabbit pearl, guys! it's so amazing!:
super annoying and tactless. beef.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> well see...you _asked_. that kind of interaction is not what i'm talking about at all.
> guys seriouly, reread what i said if you think that i'm saying that i disapprove of people discussing the wank, period. because that's not the case. here, i'll make it as clear as i possibly can:
> 
> people who answer questions when they're asked, in an honest and helpful manner: no beef.
> ...




I understand what you're saying, and I couldn't agree more. That kind of behavior is REALLY annoying.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> well see...you _asked_



I wasn't going against what you had said..that's why I prefaced it the way I did so you would know it wasn't in response to your post. 

I've never really come across anyone who is so overly vocal about their time with the double mouse clicking unless they're selling toys and they want you to have an in-home party. 

Which makes me wonder if those who spout about their prowess in bed with themselves brag about it so much since there's no one there to dispute their claims. 

And for the record:

The pearls on the Rabbit never did anything for me.

Girl Fap is a fave of mine.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 4, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> The pearls on the Rabbit never did anything for me.



same here! never really got what the hubub was about, over that thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeez... do I want to know what pearls on a rabbit are... ?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 4, 2007)

http://store.babeland.com/vibrators-rabbit-style/rabbit-pearl

I think the pearls are kind of like ribs on a condom...more hype than anything else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2007)

^^^ ahhh thanks


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 4, 2007)

This is what I call it:

"oh, nothing."


----------



## Spanky (Mar 5, 2007)

First few paragraphs of Gulliver's Travels. Note the slow building to a climax with the word play. This is classic literature, with jackin' off in between the lines. The underlining/boldface is inserted for effect.  

---------
My father had a small estate in Nottinghamshire: I was the third of five sons. He sent me to Emanuel College in Cambridge at fourteen years old, where I resided three years, and applied myself close to my studies; but the charge of maintaining me, although I had a very scanty allowance, being too great for a narrow fortune, I was bound apprentice to Mr. James Bates, an eminent surgeon in London, with whom I continued four years. My father now and then sending me small sums of money, I laid them out in learning navigation, and other parts of the mathematics, useful to those who intend to travel, as I always believed it would be, some time or other, my fortune to do. When I left Mr. Bates, I went down to my father: where, by the assistance of him and my uncle John, and some other relations, I got forty pounds, and a promise of thirty pounds a year to maintain me at Leyden: there I studied physic two years and seven months, knowing it would be useful in long voyages.

Soon after my return from Leyden, I was recommended by my good master, Mr. Bates, to be surgeon to the Swallow, Captain Abraham Pannel, commander; with whom I continued three years and a half, making a voyage or two into the Levant, and some other parts. When I came back I resolved to settle in London; to which Mr. Bates, my master, encouraged me, and by him I was recommended to several patients. I took part of a small house in the Old Jewry; and being advised to alter my condition, I married Mrs. Mary Burton, second daughter to Mr. Edmund Burton, hosier, in Newgate-street, with whom I received four hundred pounds for a portion.

But my good *master Bates* dying in two years after, and I having few friends, my business began to fail; for my conscience would not suffer me to imitate the bad practice of too many among my brethren. Having therefore consulted with my wife, and some of my acquaintance, I determined to go again to sea. I was surgeon successively in two ships, and made several voyages, for six years, to the East and West Indies, by which I got some addition to my fortune. My hours of leisure I spent in reading the best authors, ancient and modern, being always provided with a good number of books; and when I was ashore, in observing the manners and dispositions of the people, as well as learning their language; wherein I had a great facility, by the strength of my memory.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2007)

Spanky said:


> First few paragraphs of Gulliver's Travels. Note the slow building to a climax with the word play.



*lights Gauloise*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 5, 2007)

Canonista said:


> For me it was when I was eighteen and flew solo either five or six times, plus my girlfriend came over and we did it like monkeys. I swear I almost "degloved" the poor thing that day.
> 
> 
> So what do you guys call it?
> ...



"While I'm beating the clappers, banging the bongos
And I'm scratching my gourd "

Your comments put me in mind of an old song. Never knew what it meant, but will admit to sniggering a few times when listening to it. Maybe . . . do you suppose?

The whole thing can be found here
http://www.angelfire.com/film/dannykaye/Beating.htm


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> same here! never really got what the hubub was about, over that thing.



would it be wrong that your 'hubub' made me think 'nubrub?'

hahahaha.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 5, 2007)

"Say what you will, it's sex with someone I love."

--Woody Allen


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 5, 2007)

I love a quote i read somewhere, wish i could remember where i would give them credit, but regardless....

75% of men masturbate, the other 25% lie about it.

Not my comments, just saying :blush:


----------



## love dubh (Mar 5, 2007)

Tina got my reference. I <3 you.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 5, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> 75% of men masturbate, the other 25% lie about it.
> 
> Not my comments, just saying :blush:



And I'm saying that comment is a load of BS. Not everyone does it, men or women.


----------



## Mini (Mar 5, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> And I'm saying that comment is a load of BS. Not everyone does it, men or women.



I disprove an adage! What do I win? Advice?


----------



## Tina (Mar 6, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Tina got my reference. I <3 you.



Back at'cha, cutie.  :kiss2:


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 6, 2007)

If I did it, I'd call it:

"Double clicking the mouse"

And yeah, the pearls were like "huh?"...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2007)

Pearls didn't really do much for me, surprisingly. And yes, Yankers, we're taking you vibe shopping when I get home.


----------



## Shala (Mar 6, 2007)

Aahhh.....the rabbit. I couldn't wait to get one and try it out. So many girls I knew insisted that thing could make you see stars, it was that good. So I made a trip to the adult store....I love the one we have here. Its huge. Its like the Sam's Warehouse of porn stores. I confess I go all the time.

I bought it and took it home. I was so excited to try it out. It did...nothing. For me, totally useless. I also have several other toys...different vibrators, dildos, etc. Even this little vibe you can take into the bath with you with these little jelly-like attachments. None of them have ever rocked my world. The only one I ever use regularly is the bullet. And I don't drag it out very often. Heck, if I'm laying in bed felling frisky, I think why go to the trouble of getting it out when I can get there with my own hand so easily. I've perfected the art so well, I can get there in less than two minutes if I want to(a rather handy skill).

As for the first time I ever masturbated, I suppose I was around thirteen. I had read a book where a young girl discovered that rubbing a washcloth between her legs felt good. So there I was in the tub with my washcloth and for some reason I thought it'd feel better if I tapped the cloth against my clit(course I didn't know that's what it was called then). Sure enough I started tapping and then started to feel the urgency to tap harder....faster....harder until all my concentration was focused on it. Then......BAM!!! Wow...I've never forgotten that first one. I've probably had a zillion since then, but I have never forgotten the first.


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2007)

Shala said:


> Sure enough I started tapping and then started to feel the urgency to tap harder....faster....harder until all my concentration was focused on it. Then......BAM!!! Wow...I've never forgotten that first one. I've probably had a zillion since then, but I have never forgotten the first.



You never forget your first...god knows I haven't!

Interestingly enough, I don't know if I'm naive, well-adjusted, or what, but I've heard stories from people who have said that when it first happened to them, they thought they were sick/dying. now, i don't mean that in the 'petit mort' sense, and actually, it's men who have said it. Ejaculating was new and they thought their...life essences were draining out or something. I shouldn't laugh b/c I don't nkow what I would have thought if I'd had that experience, but I have to say that for me, not knowing much about it, I knew immediately what it must be and that it was fine, good, and normal! ANd by 'good' i mean really really good! I didn't have mast.-positive sex ed in school, I'd been told it was wrong by a youth pastor in my church, and my father, at least, wasn't body positive at all (staunch catholic with all that entails). But I've always been an individual in interesting ways and had NO hang ups...

Now, the bunny has always scared the crap out of me. I haven't use it, but when I've been around things that I imagine are similar, it was a bad time. ewww. 

Finally, I now and then break land-speed records. My favorite? 20 seconds from start to finish. 12 seconds to uh...get to the top of the hill, 8 seconds flying down it, the end.

Clap if you must.

haha.


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 7, 2007)

My best friend and I were just discussing this thread the other day. We started talking about our first orgasms via masturbation. 

I agree with Jes and Shala...I remember my first orgasm via masturbation quite vividly. I was 14 years old, at a friend's house, swimming in her pool and I bumped into one of the jets of water. I realized how good it felt and just stood there and until I climaxed. I remember letting out a moan that was loud enough for my friend and another friend to hear. They asked me what was wrong, and I was so embarrassed, I told them I'd hit my big toe on the cement wall. LOL

My first sex toy I bought when I was 20. I was so excited to buy it...I get it home, put the batteries in...go to use it and the thing dies. I was so ticked off. CHEAP PIECE OF SHIT!!!!! Thank God, I could afford to upgrade :blink: 
It's a good thing, no one looks in my linen closet at home...they'd find all kinds of toys and kinky things.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 7, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Masturbation is the best tension reliever/fun fun time EVAR. I do it at least once a day. Usually twice.  I love my clitoris <3
> 
> It's a fantastic sleep aid!
> 
> ...



I dont like the Rabbit too much. I have the Magic Wand and I love it, I call it the Cadillac of vibrators.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 7, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I've always thought the ears look like they would... ya know... pinch things. Ouch.




The ears aren't really hard or anything and they vibrate just enough to tickle the clit. Not really enough pressure IMO but everyone's different.


----------



## Shala (Mar 7, 2007)

Jes - impressive on the speed. I bow to your obvious superiority. I am, in fact, clapping.

While we are remembering ouur crazy youth and the discovery of our bodies. I also remember the first time I realized there were other things that could help with sexual stimulation. Not long after my first experience with masturbation, I discovered the fun of erotic literature. Somehow, I got a hold of a JackieCollins book. I was in the eighth grade and thirteen. I'd snuck it into my classes at school and had it stashed inside my textbook. While the teacher gave her lecture, I had my nose in that book getting a completely different education. One day as I was engrossed in a particularly racy part of the book, I noticed that distinct tingly warmth between my legs. By rubbing them together under my desk, I managed to have small orgasms. Wow....so began my favorite way to masturbate. I couldn't wait till I was alone and could read those scenes over and over, while rubbing myself to climax. To this day, erotic literature is a huge turn on for me. Often moreso than visual stimulus. Although, I am a girl who enjoys her porn.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 7, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> hm...my 2 cents?
> 
> growing up in a christian household(and a partially irish one...and we ALL know us irish keep EVERYTHING bottled up), the topic of masturbation(or sex, for that matter) never ONCE came up. seriously. i just sort of...figured it out. heh. and it's been keeping me balanced ever since. the ironic part is that i went to a catholic school(protestant kid at a catholic school...not to mention the only "half" black one there...you wanna talk minority?), and i learned more about sex, masturbation etc. there than anywhere else. they stressed the "guilt" factor, but that subsided after about the 5th of countless group conversations on the topic in the boys' bathroom.
> 
> ...



My family never really talked about sex either outside of saying wait til you're married but if you can't wait make sure to use a condom. Everything I've learned about sex I've learned through trail and error.

I can remember being as young as 13 and looking at my dad's porn magazines and I think I was near that age when a girlfriend that I had that was just a year older taught me how to masturbate. I enjoyed it and needless to say I had a lot of sleepovers when I was a teenager. 

I didn't have actual intercourse with a man until I was 18, but between the years of 13 and 18 I had lots of practice with girls and teaching myself exactly what I liked and how I liked it. I still masturbate everyday, sometimes more than once depending on my schedule. I use masturbation to calm down after a long day, to get myself to sleep if I have a hard time nodding off, and even if I'm cramping while on my period (TMI probably I know) it helps to take the edge off the cramps. Have to say that I LOVE LOVE LOVE mutual masturbation. I also love to watch people masturbate, both men and women. Its really a turn on, and an amazing thing to watch someone self pleasure.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 7, 2007)

herin said:


> Has anyone ever tried this? sybian Looks like good fun, but pricy fun.



I would love to try the sybian. I've seen one used at a party once :blush: 
but I was too shy to try it.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 7, 2007)

I didn't masturbate until my Junior year of High School because I was scared by the whole process until then. Now I mostly do it as sleep aid and a stress reliver at night.

Recently I just found out my girlfriend (who is 20 year old) has never masturbated and seemlingly doesn't know how to. I was shocked by this but it makes sense considering how sheltered she seems.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> I didn't masturbate until my Junior year of High School because I was scared by the whole process until then. Now I mostly do it as sleep aid and a stress reliver at night.
> 
> Recently I just found out my girlfriend (who is 20 year old) has never masturbated and seemlingly doesn't know how to. I was shocked by this but it makes sense considering how sheltered she seems.



That, or your girlfriend doesn't feel comfortable telling you about so doesn't admit to it.... I'm the same way- even at 38 years old with three children. 
And I agree that getting off is a good sleep aid


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> Finally, I now and then break land-speed records. My favorite? 20 seconds from start to finish. 12 seconds to uh...get to the top of the hill, 8 seconds flying down it, the end.
> 
> Clap if you must.
> 
> haha.



I bow to your speed..Wish it were that easy for me. 

Lots of people here are saying they do it everyday. I just can't imagine that. It's like a flippin' process for me. lol

I do remember the first time I experienced an orgasm though..it was the cliche pole climbing. *blush*
A friend and I used to do it all the time, we both knew that it feel good, but we didn't have a clue why. I was always scared that someone would see me humping a pole..haha..


----------



## Spanky (Mar 7, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I was always scared that someone would see me humping a pole..haha..



Scared. Ha. I was always worried about the old tales tied to over masterbation.......

I still hate having to put my coke bottle glasses on to shave my palms every friggin day. But it was worth it.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 7, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> we both knew that it feel good,



Don't you mean FELT good?


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 7, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Don't you mean FELT good?



Oh yes, thank you..damn typos.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 7, 2007)

*Sodomy
Fellatio
Cunnilingus
Pederasty

Father, why do these words sound so nasty?

Masturbation
Can be fun
Join the holy orgy
Kama Sutra
Everyone!​*


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 8, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> *Sodomy
> Fellatio
> Cunnilingus
> Pederasty
> ...




Pederasty. No. No, no no no no. I don't resent people who have pedphiliac proclivities but they damage children, and that's not okay.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Oh, right, ped0philia is great.
> 
> No. No, no no no no.* I don't resent people who have pedphiliac proclivities* but they damage children, and that's not okay.



I do- but that is a different topic.


----------



## Shala (Mar 8, 2007)

I want to chime in on the mutual masturbation thing.....love love love it!! How hot is that??? In person its awesome....or over the phone. Let me tell you......sound is a powerful tool. Hearing a man climax can push me over the edge practically without touching myself.

And mutual masturbation is a great education! What better way for me to learn how to please my man than by watching him please himself? Mentally taking notes on how he holds it, strokes it-does he use strictly and up and down type motions o does he like a little twist? What kind of pressure or speed does he like? Does he focus more on certain parts? Does he like attention paid to the boys...or other hot spots even ? I can even learn about his turn-ons concerning me by watching his reaction to what I'm doing....I can learn that my ass drives him wild by watching his eyes & hands and their reactions when I give him a little show of that. When I jiggle my belly or bite my own nipples, do I see him speed up, moan, gasp? Then I know he's liking something he sees. Course the same goes for him, if he pays close attention to me too.

Damn....was I too graphic? I hope not....I was even holding back.


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 8, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> Recently I just found out my girlfriend (who is 20 year old) has never masturbated and seemlingly doesn't know how to. I was shocked by this but it makes sense considering how sheltered she seems.



I once asked a boyfriend if he ever... and he said this exact thing, which I believe to be 100% true:

_Everyone does it. Anyone who says they don't is lying.
On that note, no, I don't._


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> I once asked a boyfriend if he ever... and he said this exact thing, which I believe to be 100% true:
> 
> _Everyone does it. Anyone who says they don't is lying.
> On that note, no, I don't._



I hope you dumped that lying fucker right quick.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That, or your girlfriend doesn't feel comfortable telling you about so doesn't admit to it.... I'm the same way- even at 38 years old with three children.
> And I agree that getting off is a good sleep aid




I considered that. But since she told be that she felt "gooey" in her crotch every time we made out. If she can share that I think she would admit to masturbating. But I may be wrong *shurg*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmm, interesting topic...

Yes, I do it. Pretty often. Usually at least once a day, usually just before I go to bed. Sometimes while reading stuff in the stories section, just before I go to bed. It's a fairly potent soporific.

Few other things I've noticed:
1) Try masturbating when you REALLY have to go to the bathroom. It completely cuts off that urge to urinate (at least until you're no longer aroused).

2) The more time you spend aroused/times you are aroused during the day and/or leading up to ejaculation, the better (stronger, voluminous) that action will be.

3) Vaseline/lotion just makes a mess. That and it makes your skin soft, which is bad for rapid hand motions. Alternatively, cum once, then use that as lube for a second run. It's already warm.

4) Never use soap as lubricant. It exacerbates the softness problem of lotion, and is slick enough you're apt not to notice rubbing yourself raw.

5) If you manage to rub yourself raw, DO NOT GET IT NEAR WATER. Even cold water will have you screaming in pain.

6) 3+ times a day will rub you raw, quickly, unless you've mastered the 30-second wank. Which is going to be a very crappy output.

7) After a while, it actually loses the pleasure sensation, but you continue to do it anyway just cause.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 8, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> I considered that. But since she told be that she felt "gooey" in her crotch every time we made out. If she can share that I think she would admit to masturbating. But I may be wrong *shurg*


 
A lot of people, for some reason, view masturbation as a much dirtier and sinful act than it is. Many people would rather talk about sex. I don't see the issue. It's self stimulation. We do it all the time, sexual or not. If you're worried it's dirty or bad... then how can you sit there and do it in the first place?


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 8, 2007)

I had a friend once try to shame me about masturbation. She said I'm just not into self-gratification. I said so you don't eat?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> I considered that. But since she told be that she felt "gooey" in her crotch every time we made out. If she can share that I think she would admit to masturbating. But I may be wrong *shurg*



Lol- I would talk to my exes about different kinds of sex and having sex with them- just never about masturbation. It's something that hits a wall in my mind. I don't purport to know your lady friends mind... just saying that some of us don't always do the obvious/expected in our heads.
The best way I can try to explain it is this- what I do in private IS private. What I do with the guy I'm with is private - between him and I. 

Don't know if that makes sense but that's the best I can figure about it or say


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 9, 2007)

I must not be doing it right...either that or my labido is insane...because it takes five or six rounds to get me in the mood for bed. I'm gonna lean towards the not doing it right end of things, because...well, it seems more realistic. 

I don't really watch hard core porn, so how can I tell if I'm doing it right?


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 9, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I don't really watch hard core porn, so how can I tell if I'm doing it right?



Post a video on YouTube and ask for feedback.


----------



## curvalicious (Mar 9, 2007)

Masturbation is pretty much amazing to me.
I actually bought my first dildo last month.
and a vibrating bullet just the other night, my nights are much better now


----------



## mossystate (Mar 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Post a video on YouTube and ask for feedback.



YourTube??!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I must not be doing it right...either that or my labido is insane...because it takes five or six rounds to get me in the mood for bed. I'm gonna lean towards the not doing it right end of things, because...well, it seems more realistic.
> 
> I don't really watch hard core porn, so how can I tell if I'm doing it right?



....ummmm.....ummm.....

There is no try, only do.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I must not be doing it right...either that or my labido is insane...because it takes five or six rounds to get me in the mood for bed. I'm gonna lean towards the not doing it right end of things, because...well, it seems more realistic.



p.s. "labido"...whole diff connotation


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 9, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I must not be doing it right...either that or my labido is insane...because it takes five or six rounds to get me in the mood for bed. I'm gonna lean towards the not doing it right end of things, because...well, it seems more realistic.
> 
> I don't really watch hard core porn, so how can I tell if I'm doing it right?



I'm not seeing a problem here. Anyone else?


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> ....ummmm.....ummm.....
> 
> There is no try, only do.



i can't tell if this is funny or real, real nerdy.

i'm leaning toward the latter...


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 9, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pearls didn't really do much for me, surprisingly. And yes, Yankers, we're taking you vibe shopping when I get home.



Random Observation: The name "Yankers" has a whole different connotation on this thread. Albeit, its specific use in this sentence clears things up a bit.


----------



## whitewolfofsc (Mar 9, 2007)

All I can say about masturbation is that it is natural, and if it feels good to you, then go for it! I stay familiar with my own body that way, and I still get off really good that way. I have over the years, become a multi-orgasmic male. What that means to me is that I can experience "small" or "big" orgasm. I can go on almost forever, getting small ones from my lady (either orally or vaginally). Most times, in the end, I must masturbate in order to have the "big" one and finally release myself to where I am done and cannot take anymore. I do not think that is a bad thing.

I once dated a woman who told me how she could not have an orgasm with a man at all. She said she thoroughly enjoyed the sex, but simply could not cum that way. After intercourse, she sould masturbate herself to orgasm, and it was all good. She said that most guys she had dated were insulted by that because it was like saying they had not done a proper job. Being open minded and comfortable with myself, I just thought it added a new dimension to sex with her. I even encouraged her to masturbate before we had penetration, as a sort of "pre game show" and it got both of us hot and ready for the main course! That then became our routine. 

A big, sexy woman playing with herself is one of the biggest turn ons for me, especially watching and hearing her orgasm!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Post a video on YouTube and ask for feedback.



I would, but they banned me for dicking around...


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 9, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> p.s. "labido"...whole diff connotation



Well, I would have said mojo, but that sounded austin powers-ish...so I grabbed a term from memory...apparently my memory is faulty. :blink:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> ....ummmm.....ummm.....
> 
> There is no try, only do.





Jes said:


> i can't tell if this is funny or real, real nerdy.
> 
> i'm leaning toward the latter...



I was tryin to relate to the mens! Conversations often seem to end w/ SW quotations in these situations, so I offered up my one (and only) one from Yoda. Hee.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Well, I would have said mojo, but that sounded austin powers-ish...so I grabbed a term from memory...apparently my memory is faulty. :blink:



Well...it's more that it seems to conflate the coochie thread with the thread at hand to form a nice new pervy word! And really--we always need more of those .


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 9, 2007)

I have long ago mastered the secret of no-hands pants-on masturbation.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I have long ago mastered the secret of no-hands pants-on masturbation.



You mean pillow humping?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You mean pillow humping?



Or maybe the couch cushion trick or maybe the side of table friction scheme... or maybe he's super, super flexible??????????????????????????

Oooo, the possibilities.


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 10, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I have long ago mastered the secret of no-hands pants-on masturbation.



Ditto. :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't use pillows. It's more like horizontal-surface humping. But I can also sometimes do it wearing tight jeans by slight pelvic contractions and friction.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I have long ago mastered the secret of no-hands pants-on masturbation.



*Gadzooks man! Have you lost your mind!? This kind of thing requires hands-on.*


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 10, 2007)

Eh, I don't enjoy the hands-on stuff as much. =/ I'm just more comfortable and into it when I'm using the force of gravity to pound my root.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 10, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> I considered that. But since she told be that she felt "gooey" in her crotch every time we made out. If she can share that I think she would admit to masturbating. But I may be wrong *shurg*


She could just need to find a better place to hide her gummi bear stash.


----------



## Bagalute (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay I know nearly nobody is going to believe me but I can actually masturbate with nothing but my imagination...done it like twice in my life just to see if I could. Started out lying naked on the bed and just let my thoughts drift away. It took some time (and probably wouldn't have worked if I hadn't been very aroused and abstinent for some time) but in the end it worked.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree masturbation is a wonderful thing, despite the many years it took for me to extricate myself from the overwhelmingly confusing Catholic guilt over the whole act (Then Cardinal Ratzinger wrote a document forbidding priests to masturbate--playing with innocent kids was apparently OK).

If anything else, as one previous poster mentioned, it is an EXCELLENT way to learn how your significant other gets off. Sit down, get comfy, watch her with excitement and anticipation. Ask questions, talk her through it. Not only will you learn volumes about her self-pleasure, but I guarantee you the dialog and 'coaching' will make it much more enjoyable for you both. The same goes for when she watches and coaches you. There are potential conflicts though; when your girlfriend asks you to use her dildo on her, and she pulls out a 14" 'Black Tower' kong dong, it can easily give you feelings of inadequacy (even more if she were to utter an "is it in yet?" at some point). Guys have their issues as well (i keep going back to the old comic "how to spot a chronic masturbator, where the guy has one normal arm and one Popeye arm), and a guy can jerk himself into insensitivity just as a woman can with toys. Take a look at any body modification site where you have extreme piercing/mutilation and it gives an idea of the lengths people will go to to experience pleasure.

Experimenting with toys is not necessarily for everyone. I heartily recommend they should give out pocket rockets with the first boxes of tampons in high school sex ed, but I know women who have come to depend on them for that final 'umphh'. I would also say don't even try a Sybian until you see one in action; they can be overwhelming in a bad way.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 10, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> Okay I know nearly nobody is going to believe me but I can actually masturbate with nothing but my imagination...done it like twice in my life just to see if I could.


Count me as a believer.

Although I've never accomplished that myself (never considered it as a goal), I have achieved orgasm a few times (without receiving tactile stimulation) while performing fellatio. 

*Waits for someone to start a fellatio thread before divulging more*


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2007)

saucywench said:


> *Waits for someone to start a fellatio thread before divulging more*



Oh, I saw that movie!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> Okay I know nearly nobody is going to believe me but I can actually masturbate with nothing but my imagination...done it like twice in my life just to see if I could. Started out lying naked on the bed and just let my thoughts drift away. It took some time (and probably wouldn't have worked if I hadn't been very aroused and abstinent for some time) but in the end it worked.



If you could harness that ability and get other people off with nothing more than the power of your mind you would be a very dangerous man.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 10, 2007)

I would like to know how this whole no hands approach works and if possible, a step-by-step guide to the technique. 

/for a friend. yeah...a friend.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> If you could harness that ability and get other people off with nothing more than the power of your mind you would be a very dangerous man.



My friend's partner has this power. I've seen it in action. Admittedly, they're in a D/s relationship, so she's as much a part of the experience as is he, but still, it's quite something to watch!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> If you could harness that ability and get other people off with nothing more than the power of your mind you would be a very dangerous man.



Some men turn me on with the power of their minds.... so that's no so hard to imagine


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some men turn me on with the power of their minds.... so that's no so hard to imagine



Excellent point!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 10, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> Okay I know nearly nobody is going to believe me but I can actually masturbate with nothing but my imagination...done it like twice in my life just to see if I could. Started out lying naked on the bed and just let my thoughts drift away. It took some time (and probably wouldn't have worked if I hadn't been very aroused and abstinent for some time) but in the end it worked.



While I don't mean to make fun of this, as I can't support or dispute what you're saying... I can't help but wonder what the show "Heroes" would be like if this were written in as an ability...

(and good for you!)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 12, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I must not be doing it right...either that or my labido is insane...because it takes five or six rounds to get me in the mood for bed. I'm gonna lean towards the not doing it right end of things, because...well, it seems more realistic.
> 
> I don't really watch hard core porn, so how can I tell if I'm doing it right?


 
1. Make dominant hand into fist.
2. Open hand enough to fit around penis.
3. Move hand back and forth from base to tip. The underside and "mushroom" of the head are especially sensitive.
4. Accompany this motion with sexy thoughts. If it helps, close your eyes and turn on a table fan for background white noise.

I find the best posture is lying on the bed with a couple tissues in your lap to catch the output. Legs up in a prone "Indian Style" seems to feel better than out straight. You'll need to experiment to find a place that doesn't make the springs creak, unless you like telltale creaking noises.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 12, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> Okay I know nearly nobody is going to believe me but I can actually masturbate with nothing but my imagination...done it like twice in my life just to see if I could. Started out lying naked on the bed and just let my thoughts drift away. It took some time (and probably wouldn't have worked if I hadn't been very aroused and abstinent for some time) but in the end it worked.


I remember reading back in the Boogie Nights days about one of the male porn stars of the time who did this on film... now I gotta try and Google this...:doh:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 12, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> Okay I know nearly nobody is going to believe me but I can actually masturbate with nothing but my imagination...done it like twice in my life just to see if I could. Started out lying naked on the bed and just let my thoughts drift away. It took some time (and probably wouldn't have worked if I hadn't been very aroused and abstinent for some time) but in the end it worked.



i did that once...you've just inspired to re-harness this ability. watch out, world!!!!!!!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 13, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> 1. Make dominant hand into fist.
> 2. Open hand enough to fit around penis.
> 3. Move hand back and forth from base to tip. The underside and "mushroom" of the head are especially sensitive.
> 4. Accompany this motion with sexy thoughts. If it helps, close your eyes and turn on a table fan for background white noise.
> ...



I thought this practice only happened when standing up, or laying down. Interesting...

Then again I am not a man, so I really would have no clue.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 13, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I thought this practice only happened when standing up, or laying down. Interesting...
> 
> Then again I am not a man, so I really would have no clue.


You're not?!?!   

All that wasted flirting.  

Okay, going back to my self-imposed banishment now. (The book I'm reading is mind-numbingly boring. Wish me luck).


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 13, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I thought this practice only happened when standing up, or laying down. Interesting...
> 
> Then again I am not a man, so I really would have no clue.



Your post got me thinking about masturbation positions and it never occured to me that women would have any other ones besides lying down...Do they? Anyone brave enough to confess to any?

And while we're at it..men? Positions you like?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 13, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> And while we're at it..men? Positions you like?



I'm particularly fond of upside-down, suspended from the ceiling by a complex harness system.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 13, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'm particularly fond of upside-down, suspended from the ceiling by a complex harness system.



*Considers the probability of the statement being true...*
Hmm...


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 13, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'm particularly fond of upside-down, suspended from the ceiling by a complex harness system.



I *have* heard that the blood rushing to your brain results in a better orgasm.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 13, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> *Considers the probability of the statement being true...*
> Hmm...



Given his Mom's line of work (that will sound REALLY bad to anyone who doesn't know) it's actually within the realm of possibility!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Given his Mom's line of work (that will sound REALLY bad to anyone who doesn't know) it's actually within the realm of possibility!



Ha ha ha, that's why I wonder! Anyone else, and I would have giggled and wondered on to another thread. But instead, I got the squinty-eyed pondering look.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Your post got me thinking about masturbation positions and it never occured to me that women would have any other ones besides lying down...Do they? Anyone brave enough to confess to any?
> 
> And while we're at it..men? Positions you like?



I've tried them all. ALL.


----------



## XGuy (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't know if it was posted or not but...

http://www.JackinWorld.com


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 15, 2007)

I've always been disturbed by my female peers who, when asked, deny masturbation and make it seem like a discusting prospect. These are the same girls who would "do" a few different guys a week without a thought. There is something very wrong about a women thinking her body is "gross" but is quite willing to let anyone else use it. 

I honestly didn't start masturbating until I was almost 20. What brought it on? I saw the vagina monologues and apparently it had quite an effect on me. It suddenly seemed so normal and shameless. Since then...every other day at least lol Why not? I'm not getting any from anybody else 

I got my first toy a couple years ago, its this tiny outie vibe that looks like a french chef lol You pop off his hat and go to town!


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 15, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I've always been disturbed by my female peers who, when asked, deny masturbation and make it seem like a discusting prospect. These are the same girls who would "do" a few different guys a week without a thought. There is something very wrong about a women thinking her body is "gross" but is quite willing to let anyone else use it.


Agreed.

"oh, I can't stick anything into myself, but anybody else is welcome to!" - wtf?


----------



## mango (Mar 16, 2007)

*Look Ma No Hands!!

 


I know how to do it.. and it doesn't involve any hands at all!

 *


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 16, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I *have* heard that the blood rushing to your brain results in a better orgasm.



I don't know about that, but breath deprivation produces some rather incredible ones.



Krissy12 said:


> Your post got me thinking about masturbation positions and it never occured to me that women would have any other ones besides lying down...Do they? Anyone brave enough to confess to any?
> 
> And while we're at it..men? Positions you like?



Lying on my back while my wife smothers me with one of her beautiful body parts!!!


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 16, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> I don't know about that, but breath deprivation produces some rather incredible ones.



Yeah, maybe that's the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, I'm gonna masturbrate right now and I'll let y'all know how it went, k?


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> OK, I'm gonna masturbrate right now and I'll let y'all know how it went, k?



Sooo, you're going to rock out with your ________ out?

/Please forgive me, it's 3:30 AM.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Sooo, you're going to rock out with your ________ out?
> 
> /Please forgive me, it's 3:30 AM.



LOL forgiven! I was joking anyway, I could never do it after posting about it or reading yer kool rhyme.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> LOL forgiven! I was joking anyway, I could never do it after posting about it or reading yer kool rhyme.



Heh, thanks..I can't take credit for that rhyme though..it's been around for as long as I can remember.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 16, 2007)

The whole "no hands" topic reminds me of a guy I used to see...I think the second time I hung out with him he said he wanted to cuddle...and proceeded to basically rub against my leg ~ and get off. All the while I'm laying there like..."Um..what about me? Couldn't you do that with the bed post or something? When do I get something out of it?" Yeah he was a strange boy...and that didn't last long at all Hahah 

PS: I actually knew a guy who could give himself head...very very flexable. I saw photos


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 16, 2007)

Um, you guys, I er, like to watch hands free on Xtube. :blush: PM me for links!


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2007)

if y'all haven't checked out beautiful agony, and are interested in seeing it, i recommend it.

some of the clips are free.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 20, 2007)

Masturbation
You should explore yourself and not feel shamed I love doing it


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2007)

Hopefully, masturbration isn't anything like dermabrasion.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2007)

Why you think they call it masturbrasion? 

_Masturvention_ - when someone you know or a loved one masturbates too much and you have to do an intervention.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 21, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Why you think they call it masturbrasion?
> 
> _Masturvention_ - when someone you know or a loved one masturbates too much and you have to do an intervention.



Pfft, like that sort of thing even exists. 

*shifts in chair a bit uncomfortably*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 21, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> _Masturvention_ - when someone you know or a loved one masturbates too much and you have to do an intervention.



_Masturenervation_ - when you masturbate because you can't think of what else to do


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2007)

Masturpation: a blockage or difficulty in 'arriving at one's destination' by one's own hand, appendage, or external whathaveyou.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> _Masturenervation_ - when you masturbate because you can't think of what else to do



I'm glad that I can now shorten my list of daily activities by using this word.

I used to have masturbate in there like six times... now I just have this on there once, and it covers the whole day.

w00t.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mastersedation- What happens after you flog the dolphin or double click the mouse.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 21, 2007)

Does everyone know of that old board game 'Operation' by Milton Brady (or someone else)... 

Suddenly I looked up, saw the name of this thread...and began to think up a little rhyme/song thingy to go with it...it goes...sorta like this...  

Masturbation!
Sudden orgasmic bliss!
Masturbation!
An incredible kiss!
Masturbation!
After crappy sex!
Masturbation!
Some time when you're vexed!
Masturbation!
When you're all alone!
Masturbation!
You can do it right at home!
Masturbation!

:shocked:
Feel free to add to it as you please...I just had to put it down before it repeated in my head too much more...:doh:


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Mar 21, 2007)

Oddly enough...I didn't know masturbation was "wrong" until I was a teenager. I'd been doing it fairly regularly since I was 7 and was shocked that what I'd been doing was this dreaded "masturbating" I'd been hearing so much about! :shocked: Nowadays I don't do it as often. It takes forever to have an orgasm if I do it too much and they're generally less intense. Once a week, maybe twice is all I really need now. I supplement that with thinking about sex as much as I want and not feeling the least guilty about it. Oh yeah...I also leer at hot guys and blow kisses.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 22, 2007)

If I can't masturbate at least once a day, I feel disappointed.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 22, 2007)

Sometimes..it gives me a headache....



*goes off to find some Excedrin*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 22, 2007)

I love our masturbation dictionary. And theme song! This line cracked me up: 



ZainTheInsane said:


> Masturbation!
> After crappy sex!



in particular . Bwah!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 23, 2007)

Masturgap...the stand-in measure you employ when your SO is out of town

Mastueryeur...a voyeur who enjoys watching

Masturproxying...the act of pretending your hand is someone else's

Masturnance...regular, somewhat mindless masturbating done just as general maintenance to keep horniness at a manageable size


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 23, 2007)

Promastination: Self-stimulation to put off doing something else.

-Rusty


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 23, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> _Masturenervation_ - when you masturbate because you can't think of what else to do



I didn't get that one. But

_Masturenovation_ - when you're supposed to be renovating your home or someone else's or another building, but just end up masturbating.

_Masturfake_ - someone who, for whatever reason, pretends to masturbate. 

_Masturbleat_ - starting to masturbate, but ending up only making a bleating sound (like a lamb or sheep, always comes back to that.) 

_Masturbake_ - when a cook just can't be trusted. Might be masturbating during the cooking, might be something worse.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 23, 2007)

Imagsterbation- Thinking up new ways to self pleasure.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 23, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I didn't get that one. But
> 
> _Masturenovation_ - when you're supposed to be renovating your home or someone else's or another building, but just end up masturbating.
> 
> ...



That is just THE BEST! I'm not sure whether I should be more concerned that you came up with that, or that I find it endlessly amusing....


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 24, 2007)

I love all our defs...esp. masterbleat and masturnance. Heheheh..

How about also:

_*masterbateman*_ - when you pleasure yourself to thoughts of Jason Bateman :huh: (note: can be Justine B, if you're into skinny girls)

*masterpbate* - masturbating in Maryland

_*masterlate*_ - when you know exactly why you are 12 minutes tardy for work
_*
masterfate*_ - when you know the evening will end in solo pleasure, one way or another, if nothing else to have a lil fun

*masterandcommanderfarsideoftheworldbate* - Russell Crowe fantasies

_*masterpronate*_ - masturbating a little too much "inward" (left)
_*mastersupinate*_ - masturbating a little too much "outward" (right)

*rasterbate* - masturbating to pixellated imagery (hah!)

_*fasterbate*_ - someone's knockin on the door

_*nasterbate*_ - thinking about somebody kinda gnarly


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 24, 2007)

Liz, those are awesome..hahah!


----------



## OnyxBullett (Mar 24, 2007)

I've been reading this thread with all the techniques, positions, and even the special "tools of the trade". While my brain is swimming right now, I still want to point out one other fact that might have been lost, but was brought up in earlier posts to this thead, especially by JackSkeleton. Not eveyone does it. Not to say I'm condeming it, just that to others who have answered saying it's a lie, it's not. It's not being totally wierd, or being a freak, eventhough throughout life I've been accused of being one since I did not "participate", it is something I choose not to do. In other words, just because you do it, don't mean I have to do the same.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 24, 2007)

I think rasterbate sounds like beating off to somebody who has religious beliefs that involve not cutting hair and using marjuana as a cure-all.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 24, 2007)

OnyxBullett said:


> I've been reading this thread with all the techniques, positions, and even the special "tools of the trade". While my brain is swimming right now, I still want to point out one other fact that might have been lost, but was brought up in earlier posts to this thead, especially by JackSkeleton. Not eveyone does it. Not to say I'm condeming it, just that to others who have answered saying it's a lie, it's not. It's not being totally wierd, or being a freak, eventhough throughout life I've been accused of being one since I did not "participate", it is something I choose not to do. In other words, just because you do it, don't mean I have to do the same.



Looks like someone missed the punchline.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 24, 2007)

OnyxBullett said:


> In other words, just because you do it, don't mean I have to do the same.



Yes it does. Of course it does. That's what we've been saying all along and what the point of this entire discussion has been. You absolutely *must* masturbate. If you don't, your name goes on the list. 

But thanks for letting us know. You'll be getting a phone call, a pamphlet in the mail and a representative will be stopping by on occasion to check on you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes it does. Of course it does. That's what we've been saying all along and what the point of this entire discussion has been. You absolutely *must* masturbate. If you don't, your name goes on the list.
> 
> But thanks for letting us know. You'll be getting a phone call, a pamphlet in the mail and a representative will be stopping by on occasion to check on you.



Does "checking on you" mean they want to watch? :shocked: :blush:


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 24, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does "checking on you" mean they want to watch? :shocked: :blush:



DUH..  Watching...:smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2007)

OnyxBullett said:


> I've been reading this thread with all the techniques, positions, and even the special "tools of the trade". While my brain is swimming right now, I still want to point out one other fact that might have been lost, but was brought up in earlier posts to this thead, especially by JackSkeleton. Not eveyone does it. Not to say I'm condeming it, just that to others who have answered saying it's a lie, it's not. It's not being totally wierd, or being a freak, eventhough throughout life I've been accused of being one since I did not "participate", it is something I choose not to do. In other words, just because you do it, don't mean I have to do the same.



Don't you want to join the herd?


----------



## butch (Mar 25, 2007)

Ha Liz, thanks for the masTERPSbate snigglet-so that's what I've been doing all along? No wonder I've been so confused.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 25, 2007)

Etabrutsam- When you stroke from the top down instead of starting at the base. (Male specific)


----------



## USANDTHEM (Mar 26, 2007)

so is it wrong to use the internet for an aide to masturbation?
what i am asking is would the women on this board have a problem with thier significant other useing internet port for masturbatory help?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 26, 2007)

USANDTHEM said:


> so is it wrong to use the internet for an aide to masturbation?
> what i am asking is would the women on this board have a problem with thier significant other useing internet port for masturbatory help?



Porn of me? Fine. :batting:
Porn of someone else? No.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2007)

USANDTHEM said:


> so is it wrong to use the internet for an aide to masturbation?
> what i am asking is would the women on this board have a problem with thier significant other useing internet port for masturbatory help?



Lol- my man never had time to .... errrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 26, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Sometimes..it gives me a headache....
> 
> 
> 
> *goes off to find some Excedrin*



There's NOTHING worse than a massive post-orgasm headache. I read up on it, something about blood pressure, yadda, yadda, I'm not sure. Ouchy. It only happens once in awhile though.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 26, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> There's NOTHING worse than a massive post-orgasm headache. I read up on it, something about blood pressure, yadda, yadda, I'm not sure. Ouchy. It only happens once in awhile though.



Or one that happens DURING ORGASM. -w-


----------



## rainyday (Mar 27, 2007)

USANDTHEM said:


> what i am asking is would the women on this board have a problem with thier significant other useing internet port for masturbatory help?



If a significant other could fit in an internet port, yes, that might be a problem.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 27, 2007)

rainyday said:


> If a significant other could fit in an internet port, yes, that might be a problem.



LOL.........


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 27, 2007)

OnyxBullett said:


> I've been reading this thread with all the techniques, positions, and even the special "tools of the trade". While my brain is swimming right now, I still want to point out one other fact that might have been lost, but was brought up in earlier posts to this thead, especially by JackSkeleton. Not eveyone does it. Not to say I'm condeming it, just that to others who have answered saying it's a lie, it's not. It's not being totally wierd, or being a freak, eventhough throughout life I've been accused of being one since I did not "participate", it is something I choose not to do. In other words, just because you do it, don't mean I have to do the same.



Mr. Bullet,

I'm not the type-a-guy to go on picking on anyone I don't know. In addition, I'm familiar with a least a few religious codes that warn, if not totally prohibit, autoeroticism, masturbation, and the like. As a person who respects and upholds the spiritual disciplines, if this is your persuasion, I appreciate a position like yours.

However, it does leave some curiosities as to why you are perusing this well-labeled (albeit mispelled) topic.

Regardless, in your spare time, permit me to commend to you the works of a few famous social theorists writing on the intersection of sex and society who might begin to shape an appreciation for the significance of masturbation, orgasim, sexual repression, and character development: figures such as Wilhelm Reich, Herbert Marcuse, and others. You may find their development of these themes important in your decision to masturbate. To be sure, masturbation and organsm are important bodily functions that influence a variety of psycho-somatic forces that release of emotion, impact stress, and shape a person's overall character. At the appropriate age and maturity, masterbation, seen in the proper light, can be quite a wholistic and critically important practice indeed!

While, certainly, your choice not to participate in masturbation is honored and upheld, you may want to consider the importance of masturbation from disciplined perspectives that identify its overall affect on character development and its liberating function.

By the way, great handle Mr. Bullet!  

Sincerely,
bigplaidpants


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 27, 2007)

After reading Big Plaid Pants response to Bullet, I had a very clear thought. I don't masturbate, because I have better things to do. Seriously, this is not a slam to those who DO do it, it's more of an indicator that my life is stretched SO thin right now that I don't even have time to just lay down and take my mind off things. If I lay down for a period of more than three minutes, I am asleep already. If I find myself having completed one task, there is another just waiting to be done. Some of these are hobbies that I never get time for, and I would rather indulge myself in those than to have an afternoon "delight". I dunno, it's just something that I honestly never even think about. If I start thinking about sex, then I am WAY more likely to think 'hm, who can I call...' rather than grabbing the massaging showerhead and trying myself. 

I realize that I am in the minority here, and it's not like I am against it by any means...I would just rather have someone do it for me, because I work so hard and so much as it is, that I don't need to add MORE work to that list.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> After reading Big Plaid Pants response to Bullet, I had a very clear thought. I don't masturbate, because I have better things to do. Seriously, this is not a slam to those who DO do it, it's more of an indicator that my life is stretched SO thin right now that I don't even have time to just lay down and take my mind off things. If I lay down for a period of more than three minutes, I am asleep already. If I find myself having completed one task, there is another just waiting to be done. Some of these are hobbies that I never get time for, and I would rather indulge myself in those than to have an afternoon "delight". I dunno, it's just something that I honestly never even think about. If I start thinking about sex, then I am WAY more likely to think 'hm, who can I call...' rather than grabbing the massaging showerhead and trying myself.
> 
> I realize that I am in the minority here, and it's not like I am against it by any means...I would just rather have someone do it for me, because I work so hard and so much as it is, that I don't need to add MORE work to that list.



You know, T1Y....this is a really keen response. I never anticipated a response like yours. Frankly, I assumed Mr. Bullet was....well.....a Mister; and as a fellow Mister I was chiding him a bit with a serious bit of argument.

But seriously: As a daddy, I totally understand the race with fatigue. And, I think I hear you. Your being thoughtful about a topic that runs the range of somber convictions to raccous gibing. It's funny how folk (myself included  ) can get all sex-evangelist about our pleasure practices.

I don't think it needs to be said....but, I will affirm that I think anyone on this thread would totally respect what you've said. We certainly could spawn an interesting debate (no, I'm not trying to spawn it) on whether intimate encounters are better on autopilot or with someone. Of course, maturbation can be played both ways. But, my point is, I'm sure we'd find folks falling on all sides of the tree.....

My main point, however, is (I was getting off topic) thank you. I bow to you for candor and transparency. In all the appropiate senses, its sexy, respectable, halting, and damn cool.

peace


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 27, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> You know, T1Y....this is a really keen response. I never anticipated a response like yours. Frankly, I assumed Mr. Bullet was....well.....a Mister; and as a fellow Mister I was chiding him a bit with a serious bit of argument.
> 
> But seriously: As a daddy, I totally understand the race with fatigue. And, I think I hear you. Your being thoughtful about a topic that runs the range of somber convictions to raccous gibing. It's funny how folk (myself included  ) can get all sex-evangelist about our pleasure practices.
> 
> ...



Awww, ya made me blush. If you weren't married, I would think that you were trying to get in my pants, sir. :batting: 

 

Thanks for not taking that as an insult, because I was merely inspired by your post, not trying to defend anything or anyone. SO thanks for your lovely response, I very much appreciate it, and peace to you as well


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Awww, ya made me blush. If you weren't married, I would think that you were trying to get in my pants, sir. :batting:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not taking that as an insult, because I was merely inspired by your post, not trying to defend anything or anyone. SO thanks for your lovely response, I very much appreciate it, and peace to you as well



<speechless.....oh...and grinning>


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2007)

Yankee, same here. I have relatively little energy and lots to do.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 27, 2007)

I do that too at times. Sometimes I'm so tired I don't even care, I just go to sleep. Sometimes I'm thinking, "Hmmmm, I shoul... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz," and then it's morning and time to get up for work again. But _never_ do it? That wouldn't be me, I'd be fibbing to you.


----------

